#ubuntu-uy 2011-11-28
<PabloRubianes> asterismo: tanto tiempo
#ubuntu-uy 2011-11-29
<iznogud> hola gente
<EduardoR> holaaaa!
<iznogud> que dices eduardo
<EduardoR> una auténtica reunión del consejo :)
<iznogud> viste que el sitio figura como suspendido?
<EduardoR> WTF?
<iznogud> si bbuscas en internet nuestra pagina da el hermoso mensaje de  cuenta suspendida
<EduardoR> ho 
<EduardoR> la
<EduardoR> PAblo sabias algo??
<PabloRubianes> hola
<EduardoR> todos los dominios http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/ suspendidos
<EduardoR> "Estamos trabajando para usted" :)
<PabloRubianes> no
<PabloRubianes> ni idea
<PabloRubianes> no se que paso
<PabloRubianes> iznogud, julin no te dijo nada?
<iznogud> sale esa leyenda y no se si es del sitio o que
<EduardoR> el ftp no anda
<EduardoR> es del hosting
<iznogud> el sabado estuvo hackeado el sitio
<iznogud> no habvle hoy 
<iznogud> yo me di cuenta recien hace un rato
<iznogud> le mande un mensaje no se donde anda
<PabloRubianes> el hosting no anda
<iznogud> unos argelinos nos regalaron su visita
<PabloRubianes> el cpanel tamcpo
<PabloRubianes> iznogud, el sabado me paso un usuario y lo arregle eso
<PabloRubianes> pero ahora ni el usuario ese anda
<iznogud> noo se vamos a ver si contesta
<EduardoR> evidente que tenian el pass de cpanel
<iznogud> si se dieron idea
<PabloRubianes> pero ahora no se si nos hackearon otra vez
<PabloRubianes> o si se termino el servicio del hosting
<iznogud> ni idea 
<iznogud> capaz que es coincidencia y paso otra cosa con el sitio
<EduardoR> en argelino en su FB no dice nada
<iznogud> debe ser otro tema
<EduardoR> suspender así se hace desde cpanel
<EduardoR> o de WebHostManager
<PabloRubianes> dejar si no es como lo dejan ellos
<EduardoR> que administra cPanel
<EduardoR> el hacker deja cartelito
<EduardoR> suspender es muy aburrido
<PabloRubianes> claro
<PabloRubianes> igual el usuario de ftp que tenias vos
<PabloRubianes> el sabado no andaba
<EduardoR> yo lo use
<PabloRubianes> igual taria bueno saber si lo que habia quedo o se perdio
<EduardoR> para bajar un log 
<EduardoR> si, suspendido, no borra nada
<EduardoR> y los mails?
<EduardoR> evia, te llega?
<PabloRubianes> los mails son google
<EduardoR> pero el mx esta en el hosting
<PabloRubianes> me fijo
<EduardoR> dig ubuntu.org.uy soa
<EduardoR> dig ubuntu.org.uy ns
<PabloRubianes> si andan los mails
<EduardoR> WTF ubuntu.COM.uy?
<EduardoR> que entrevero
<PabloRubianes> eh?
<EduardoR> el org depende del com.uy
<PabloRubianes> no entiendo nada
<EduardoR> porque los ns del ubuntu.org.uy son ns1.ubuntu.COM.uy?
<EduardoR> registrar los ns como propios, que raro!
<EduardoR> los NS son del hosting
<magu42> tal vez los ultimos 4 comentarios les diga algo  ,   http://www.facebook.com/kmxdz
<magu42> de los 33 son los que se entiende algo
<EduardoR> pero es sobre el host israelí
<EduardoR> http://www.connectionsmag.co.il/articlenav.php?id=1163
<EduardoR> esos usuarios no son los nuestros
<PabloRubianes> no
<PabloRubianes> que raro...
<EduardoR> http://unaaldia.hispasec.com/2011/11/vulnerabilidad-en-el-centro-de-software.html
<EduardoR> de ubuntu
<EduardoR> http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1270-1/
<EduardoR> pero se arregla solo
<PabloRubianes> si
<EduardoR> lo extraño que los dominios valen aun
<PabloRubianes> es el hosting el problema
<danielmato> buenas noches
<EduardoR> el org.uy está registrado a nombre de julin
<EduardoR> y los dns son ubuntu.com.uy
<danielmato> veo que el tema es el del hackeo de la page
<EduardoR> quien es? Nuñez Sierra Monica Janett 
<iznogud> hola monica es la sra de julin
<iznogud> por???
<EduardoR> correcto , es el propietario de ubuntu.COM.uy
<iznogud> tonces eso esta bien
<iznogud> julin no me ha respondido todavia supongo que no se debe haber enterado
<EduardoR> curioso que el org va a com
<iznogud> pero el hosting es un servicio de él
<EduardoR> pero es una forma, nomás
<iznogud> eso ni idea
<EduardoR> claro, lo que pasa es que hay que balancear performance con flexibilidad
<danielmato> iznogud, yo le mande mail a julin
<EduardoR> los detalles de performance son insignificantes, pero
<iznogud> alguien  sabe a que hora empezó el tema ese
<EduardoR> la cuenta de hosting está suspendida, pero el servidor de dominio está como antes
<EduardoR> a pesar de ser del mismo hosting
<EduardoR> lo que pasa que el proveedor de él, debe haber detectado algo raro
<EduardoR> alguna alarma saltó
<EduardoR> porque el mismo servidor es compartido
<iznogud> si
<PabloRubianes> ya vengo...
<EduardoR> si entran a un servidor, pueden saltar a otros usuarios del mismo
<EduardoR> y el administrador del servidor le sonó una alarma de bombero
<EduardoR> y cortó todo
<EduardoR> o se cortó automaticamente
<EduardoR> snort hace esas cosas
<danielmato> hoy de mañana andaba...
<danielmato> y julin que dice?
<EduardoR> el tema que si el hackeo fue solo a nuestro dominio, su hosting debe estar en la picota
<EduardoR> porque es solo su culpa
<danielmato> estoy un poco perdido, cual es nuestro hosting?
<EduardoR> visto desde la perspectiva de su proveedor de hosting
<EduardoR> el proveedor de julin
<EduardoR> uno es hostingmontevideo.com
<EduardoR> y el otro hostingmvd.info
<danielmato> como es eso de dos hosting? no entiendo mucho
<EduardoR> curioso, no?
<danielmato> el segundo esta como en el horno no? no tiene nada...
<EduardoR> estos deben ser los reales http://www.hostingmontevideo.com/
<danielmato> el primero anda bien, pero el segundo tiene un cartelito de web server servicios integrales, si hay problemas mande mail a ....
<danielmato> esto con que se come?
<danielmato> es mas, dice en caso de abusos... 
<EduardoR> los proveedores mezclan todo los dns para que no los encuentren :)
<EduardoR> porque los clientes se roban todo el tiempo
<danielmato> ok
<EduardoR> y cuanto mas separado un cliente del otro, mejor
<danielmato> voy a hacer la pregunta mas pelot... de la noche
<EduardoR> es para evitar una estampida
<EduardoR> por si uno es hackeado :/
<danielmato> como se pagaba el hosting? quien? 
<EduardoR> julin
<danielmato> y el no sabe nada?
<danielmato> o no contesta
<EduardoR> lo estan buscando :)
<danielmato> ok
<iznogud> su busca vivo o  ...
<danielmato> desaparecio de los lugares que frecuentaba...
<iznogud> je
<iznogud> saquemos por google un indentikit
<danielmato> sip
<danielmato> vayamos ya a la page del face...
<danielmato> se ha perdido un hosteador... por favor si alguno lo ve, que tire las dns del lugar en el que se encuentra
<EduardoR> je, tienen algun lugar que de los dominios usados por 207.7.82.51
<EduardoR> a ver si algun otro fue hackeado/bloqueado /suspendido
<danielmato> lo unico que dice es apache is working...
<EduardoR> eso no es bueno...
<danielmato> dice great success...
<EduardoR> http://www.websitelooker.com/ip/207.7.82.51
<PabloRubianes> pero no podemos ni entrar al cpanel
<PabloRubianes> para mi que el hosting ceso el servicio
<PabloRubianes> no por los argelinos
<asterismo> argelinos putos
<EduardoR> esto no lo tiene que ver con los argelinos, me parece
<libertcharrua> buenas noches 
<PabloRubianes> asterismo, canal con log
<libertcharrua> veo que esta candente el tema del hackeo
<asterismo> jajajaja
<asterismo> que me importa
<asterismo> expulsenme
<libertcharrua> ??
<libertcharrua> que pasa acá? no se pelien che vine en busca de paz y tranquilidad
<PabloRubianes> jajaja
<libertcharrua> PabloRubianes, magu42 iznogud asterismo etc etc... com andan
<PabloRubianes> libertcharrua, bien vos?
<magu42> como andas libertcharrua ?
<iznogud> impecable y vos ?
<danielmato> hola libert
<libertcharrua> hola danielmato 
<libertcharrua> aca ando con calor 
<danielmato> no me diga, por ahi tambien hace calor?
<libertcharrua> comentario obvio del dia jaja
<EduardoR> mismo!
<EduardoR> le cuento un chiche, 
<danielmato> cuente
<EduardoR> encontré 2 cositas, un especie de barra de tareas para unity
<danielmato> epa
<EduardoR> y un menu tambien
<EduardoR> asi que puede quedarse uniti sin perder las cosas principales de gnome 2
<libertcharrua> yo optimize bastante mi 11.10 lo hice andar rápido recién
<EduardoR> la barra de tareas es tint2, esta en repos
<libertcharrua> sudo apt-get install lxmde :P
<EduardoR> es de openbox
<EduardoR> pero sirve en cualquiera
<EduardoR> y tengo los repos de mint claro
<EduardoR> pero no los necesité
<EduardoR> por lejos pinguy es mejor que mint :P
<EduardoR> y manteniendo gnome 3 ambos, logran la funcionalidad de gnome 2
<libertcharrua> EduardoR, 
<libertcharrua> tienes repos mint en ubuntu dices?
<EduardoR> sip
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, vos vas ma;ana por flisol???
<PabloRubianes> yo no se si puedo ir....
<EduardoR> uff, supongo que si
<onix> buenas noches a todos...
<danielmato> hola onix
<onix> hooooooola
<PabloRubianes> hola onix
<onix> como andas??
<onix> hola pablo
<onix> de que me perdi???
<onix> voy a la pagina oficial
<onix> y me dice...
<onix> que esta suspendida la cuenta???
<onix> no entiendo nada???
<PabloRubianes> no sabemos que paso...
<onix> mmmmmmmmmmmmm...........
<onix> SABOTAJE!!!!!!!
<EduardoR> y es el unico site del mismo ip
<onix> el filàntropo de BIll Gates!!!
<danielmato> nop, hay otro que esta igual...
<onix>  a atacado!!!
<onix> a si??
<PabloRubianes> recuerden que este canal lo loguea ubuntulog2 y que queda todo en los logs IRC de ubuntu
<onix> problema de hosting??
<PabloRubianes> por cualquier cosa fuera de lugar no se borra :P
<onix> mmmmmmmmmmmmm.
<onix> pero hace cuanto que esta asi??
<onix> creo que ayer entrè
<onix> y estaba todo bien..
<danielmato> hoy al mediodia andaba todo
<onix> mmmmmmmmmmm........
<onix> que làstima...
<onix> lo que pasa es que se avecina el 2012...
<onix> empieza andar todo mal...
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, el shipit que vos hiciste tenia algun tipo de resguardo por SQL injection?
<EduardoR> jaja, si no usaba sql, 
<EduardoR> esa era la ventajs del csv
<PabloRubianes> no tiene nada que ver
<PabloRubianes> eso es para tarar el servidor usando un campo de texto
<EduardoR> en realidad el ataque es por otro lado
<PabloRubianes> sabes por donde entraron?
<EduardoR> hay una forma si pero no es sql inj
<PabloRubianes> en el fb pusieron que era sql inj
<EduardoR> entraron al cpanel, no al servicio 
<EduardoR> eso es del sitio israelí
<PabloRubianes> en el de ubuntu tambien
<EduardoR> no atacaron la cuenta en uso
<EduardoR> atacaron la cuenta del hosting
<PabloRubianes> el penultimo comentario
<EduardoR> el cpanel es una cuenta superior
<EduardoR> como ya sabés nadie le importa responder en el lugar correcto
<PabloRubianes> si pero despues que se filtraron por el sitio el cpanel es lo de menos
<EduardoR> ni aqui, ni en argelia, ni en ningun lado
<EduardoR> si tuvieran una forma de modificar el sql, tendría control solo del drupal
<EduardoR> pero el cpanel controla el apache
<EduardoR> y como pusieron index.html en una carpeta del hosting, no solo era sql
<EduardoR> era acceso de cuenta ftp o similar
<EduardoR> un PHP no puede crear un archivo
<EduardoR> le faltan permisos
<EduardoR> puede modificar uno creado y puesto como 666
<EduardoR> eso pasaba con mi base de datos 
<EduardoR> asique eso demiestra que accedieron a una cuenta ftp o superior
<EduardoR> como accedieron a todos los dominios, supongo que tuvieron la cuenta ftp mas grosa
<EduardoR> la del dominio
<EduardoR> pero quizás es la misma pass
<EduardoR> asi que suiguieron escalando
<EduardoR> se entiende?
<EduardoR> con el cpanel, crean cuentas ftp 
<PabloRubianes> y para que tenia 666?
<EduardoR> porque solo desde php no se puede 
<EduardoR> el 66 se da desde ftp luego de subido o creado
<EduardoR> subido, crearlo en el servidor no se puede
<EduardoR> se sube y se aumentan los permisos
<PabloRubianes> si eso ya lo entendi
<PabloRubianes> pero para que le pusiste 666 a un archivo en el que solo se le escribe???
<EduardoR> eso demuestra que alterando un php no se puede crear un archivo index.html
<EduardoR> y se lee
<EduardoR> lee, carga vector y vuelve a grabar todito
<EduardoR> en esa cantidad es instantáneo
<EduardoR> eran 5 lineas
<EduardoR> 50 
<EduardoR> tengo 57 hace unos días
<EduardoR> opss, 94 el 26 de noviembre
<EduardoR> eran mas, pero no hay problemas
<EduardoR> pasados los 200 ya no había cds :)
<EduardoR> habría :D
<EduardoR> la cosa está en el cpanel
<EduardoR> accedieron la cuenta de cpanel 
<EduardoR> hicieron intentaron acceder a algo fuera de su espacio y saltó el snort
<EduardoR> y bloqueó todo
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, no... seguro que se termino el contrato... estamos a 28 puede ser
<EduardoR> de hosting?
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ ha pasado muchas veces sobre los ultimos dias de mes
<EduardoR> a mi me etá atomizando Seciu, por mnav.gub.uy
<EduardoR> pero es hosting, no seciu
<EduardoR> ta, si puede ser
<EduardoR> y porque solo ese dominio?
<EduardoR> cual es la empresa de él?
<magu42> si el jueves no arranca , entonces , zas!!
<EduardoR> porque si paga, paga todo
<EduardoR> lo reactivan si paga
<EduardoR> el miercoles o el viernes da igual
<magu42> no es por no pagar
<EduardoR> si fuera por exceso de ancho de banda, dice
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, le mandaste un mail a julin?
<EduardoR> lo que pasa que "estamos trabajando para usted" :P
<magu42> y como está tu foto , yá saben a quien dirigirse
<magu42> por insultos y otros
<EduardoR> yo, mail? iznogud estaba mandandole mensaje
<EduardoR> supuse que sms
<libertcharrua> bueno tradísimo para mi
<libertcharrua> hra de dormir
<libertcharrua> buenas nochesss
<EduardoR> bye
<merchus2> holas hay alguien?
#ubuntu-uy 2011-11-30
 * virusuy dice que se vino la lluvia con tuti
<SuperYo> jajaja
<SuperYo> :D
<SuperYo> ups..
<SuperYo> canal equivocado
<danielmato> buenas noches
<SuperYo> buenas daniel :D
 * SuperYo también llamado triviox..
<danielmato> como esta SuperYo ?
<SuperYo> bien, en conflicto con el ello, pero lo sobrellevamos :P
<danielmato> y el yo que dice?
<SuperYo> nada. esta en una etapa de timidez..
<Ello> exactamente..
 * Yo comparte lo dicho p..
<Yo> la p esa no iba xD
<danielmato> genial
<danielmato> estas pronto para internar
<Ello> ademas de boludear con esto ando jugando con mi xperia :D
<Ello> linux es divertido hasta en celulares..
<Ello> jajajaja
<danielmato> es lo que tiene el pinguino
<danielmato> siempre tiene onda
<Ello> Ojo, igual la ultima vez que tuve que reinstalar me asuste... ya ni el programa de sony me levantaba la rom default..
<danielmato> jo jo, lo que habras hecho
<Ello> probar 3 roms diferentes :D
<Ello> con el cel rooteado, una banda distinta de la que viene por default (eso ultimo no tiene marcha atras..) y no mucho mas..
<danielmato> eso es diversion!!!
<Ello> si alguien tiene el xperia x8 recomiendo la rom gingerxperia v13 (va por la v15 ya, pero las ultimas no son tan buenas)
<Ello> las desarrolla un pibe de 14 años :P.. modificó el cyanogenmod para adaptarlo al xperia x8..
<danielmato> estare atento a alguien que tenga ese cel para pasarle la recomendacion
<danielmato> yo de momento estoy esperando a que mark libere el ubuntu phone...
<Ello> jajaj.. debe salir una platita uno de esos por estos lares..
<danielmato> no importa, si le puse tanta plata en su momento a nokia, que le compre a esta altura como 7 u 8 celulares, bien puedo pagar por un u phone
<Ello> :P
<danielmato> de ultima se consigue algun amigote que lo traiga
<PabloRubianes> hola hola
<PabloRubianes> como andan???
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, magu42 virusuy asterismo 
<danielmato> hola PabloRubianes 
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, escuchaste?
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: estoy en eso
<virusuy> esta bueno, medio mariconcito
<asterismo> hola
<magu42> holas
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, si jaja pero esta bueno
<virusuy> si, la verdad que si
<PabloRubianes> todo bien?
<asterismo> quien es medio mariconcito?
<PabloRubianes> Shaila, una banda punk argentina
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, como andas?
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: me engancho la canción Noviembre
<PabloRubianes> la busco
<PabloRubianes> hace tiempo me habia bajado todos los discos
<PabloRubianes> una vez escuche por la radio "Cuando no quieras sentir"
<PabloRubianes> y los baje
<EduardoR> hola, alguien fue a lo de flisol?
<danielmato> che, que solo me dejaron con lo del flisol
<danielmato> todos fedoras y yo
<danielmato> http://flisoluruguay.info/organizacion:2012:montevideo:reunion_29_11_2011
<EduardoR> yo estoy quemado con los hacker
<PabloRubianes> yo no pude pero habia avisado
<danielmato> ya se
<danielmato> estoy chichoneando un poco...
<danielmato> todo bien, se va a hacer una reunión mas antes de fin de año
<PabloRubianes> bien
<PabloRubianes> tratare de ir
<danielmato> si no me equivoco el 12 de diciembre
<danielmato> lo que si se hablo es que para votar tenes que tener reuniones arriba...
<danielmato> votaron antes de que yo llegara...
<EduardoR> 13 dic
<danielmato> 12 lunes
<danielmato> se pasa para lunes
<danielmato> puede ser 12 o 19, estaba a confirmar
<danielmato> se va a intentar conseguir la IM
<danielmato> estaría espectacular
<EduardoR> que es "reuniones arriba"?
<danielmato> on dice?
<EduardoR> vos dijistes eso
<danielmato> ah
<danielmato> los que van a las reuniones tienen voz y voto, los que no, solo voz
<EduardoR> .. correcto
<danielmato> o sea que de momento yo represento a la comunidad ubuntu uruguay
<danielmato> de momento
<PabloRubianes> pero hay un voto por comunidad o por persona?
<danielmato> por persona
<PabloRubianes> eso esta mal
<danielmato> creo
<PabloRubianes> porque vamos 20 y hacemos lo que queremos
<EduardoR> qien es Perla?
<danielmato> no estaba en la votacion, en el momento que la hicieron, por lo que tuve que acatar...
<EduardoR> de chusma pregunto
 * PabloRubianes piensa que a EduardoR le copo que hubiera una mina
<danielmato> perla... la señora de gabriel (creo)
<EduardoR> :)
<PabloRubianes> :P
<EduardoR> :(
<danielmato> habia 2 chicas EduardoR 
<EduardoR> me tengo mas fe para mañana
<danielmato> mañana?
<EduardoR> #dal
<danielmato> ??????
<EduardoR> desarrollando america latina
<danielmato> ahhh
<EduardoR> ok, tengo medio hackeado tamien el museo
<EduardoR> hay un link que aparece mágicamente a toootrade.com
<danielmato> estan insoportables esta semana los juankers
<EduardoR> la cosa que me puse a estudiar cross site scripting
<EduardoR> evidente que sql injection si no hay SQL, ne es
<EduardoR> voy a ver si empiezo a controlar entradas
<EduardoR> pero lo de nuestro site , como sigue?
<danielmato> creo que tiene certificado de defuncion y todo
<danielmato> lo bajaron porque el drupal no era viejo, era antiguo
<PabloRubianes> no viste todos los mails?
<PabloRubianes> el drupal era viejo
<danielmato> es mas, lo pidieron del museo de drupal
<EduardoR> jajaja
<EduardoR> dice: el mismo fue hackeado debido a una vulnerabilidad
<EduardoR> en el software que utiliza por estar desactualizado. 
<PabloRubianes> si
<EduardoR> a que soft se referia?
<EduardoR> al drupal o a otra cosa?
<EduardoR> porque afecto a todos los dominios
<PabloRubianes> drupal
<PabloRubianes> despues que entraron
<PabloRubianes> ya tuvieron control de todo
<PabloRubianes> no son unos nenes de mama
<PabloRubianes> vieron la rendija y ya era muy tarde
<EduardoR> lo que no entiendo, es qie esos servidores el apache no corre con permisos de nada
<EduardoR> solo lee lo que es de todos
<EduardoR> no puede crear archivos
<EduardoR> necesita escalar primero
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, estos nenes programan a una madre para que no reconosca al hijo
<danielmato> clap clap clap
<PabloRubianes> me vas a venir con apache
<danielmato> creo que les das el paint, y te hackean la cia
<EduardoR> están usando exploits
<PabloRubianes> y si estan usando de todo
<PabloRubianes> hicieron caer un sitio de la onu
<EduardoR> si fuera un autentico hacker no pone su nombre y cuenta de facebook
<PabloRubianes> no van a poder con el drupal del siglo X
<danielmato> que paso con el fb? los dieron de baja o no?
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, si lo pone
<PabloRubianes> un cracker busca fama
<EduardoR> por lo que lei sería un problema de algun php desactualizado
<EduardoR> eso es un bug de otra cosa
<EduardoR> el php hay cosas que no puede hacer
<PabloRubianes> todo el drupal es php
<PabloRubianes> viejo
<EduardoR> si logran que las haga es un bug de php, del apache o similar
<PabloRubianes> anda a saber que modulo estan mal
<EduardoR> pero para eso corre con un usuario sin permisos de crear
<PabloRubianes> bueno todo barbaro
<PabloRubianes> yo le estoy por mandar el sitio principal 
<PabloRubianes> para que julin lo suba el drupal se baja hsata nuevo aviso
<EduardoR> yo tengo como 12 mb del site /portal
<EduardoR> creo que el log de errores adentro
<EduardoR> y pesaba como 10mb
<EduardoR> pero es lo que estaba en launcpad o menos que eso?
<PabloRubianes> pera
<virusuy> che, si llegaron a meterse al hosting completo
<virusuy> es una cagada el hosting
<danielmato> sip
<virusuy> porque , la idea es que cada cosa que hosteas, sea aislada
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, no jodas
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, pera porque estoy reduciendo el /portal
<EduardoR> 6.7 mb tengo
<PabloRubianes> para que quede de emergencia
<PabloRubianes> y con menos links
<EduardoR> ok, estoy de acuerdo de sacar el shipit , no problema
<asterismo> che
<PabloRubianes> estoy sacando los links al drupal
<EduardoR> pero virusuy tiene razón, no puede haber hecho eso asi nomas
<virusuy> gente
<virusuy> hay que determinar 1 encargado del protal
<virusuy> o webmaster
<asterismo> yo quiza pueda tramitar un espacio en algun servidor de facultad de ciencias
<virusuy> y que se encarge de estar al tanto de actualizaciones, seguridad, y esas manos
<EduardoR> virusuy, se te ocurre como pueden haber creado archivos sin permisos?
<asterismo> ah usan linux, ubuntu y debian
<asterismo> capaz puede ser una alternativa
<virusuy> EduardoR: si, con mala seguridad de parte del servidor 
<asterismo> es bastante seguro creo...
<virusuy> muy mala de hecho
<PabloRubianes> a ver
<PabloRubianes> canonical nos da hosting
<PabloRubianes> no hay que pedirle nada a nadie
<PabloRubianes> solo mandar un mail
<PabloRubianes> y listo
<EduardoR> para mi está claro que si no tienen la cuenta de ftp, no se puede
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: +1
<EduardoR> que quizás usaron la misma pass para mysql y para el ftp
<virusuy> ahorramos en un punto importantisimo
<EduardoR> una cosa les dio la otra
<PabloRubianes> hay que ver que nos dan
<PabloRubianes> pero seria una posibilidad....
<EduardoR> igual habria que hacer un poco de forensics para saber que paso
<EduardoR> cambiar de hosting y tener el mismo problema es muy cho problema pra nada
<EduardoR> muy choto para nada
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, no va a pasar lo mimso
<EduardoR> por?
<virusuy> gente, vuelvo a repetir
<virusuy> determinar un webmaster
<virusuy> que se encarge de la integridad del sitio
<EduardoR> hoy está a la bartola
<EduardoR> o mas de uno
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, tendrias que ser vos
<EduardoR> movamos lo de canonical
<virusuy> por mi parte no tengo drama
<virusuy> seria un honor , de hecho
<PabloRubianes> o alguien que trabaje de eso
<danielmato> canonical +1
<danielmato> o fac de ciencias
<EduardoR> yo con un ftp me alcanza
<EduardoR> sftp tambien :)
<PabloRubianes> a ver
<PabloRubianes> una cosa
<PabloRubianes> ponenmos el sitio principal en canonical
<PabloRubianes> el foro?
<PabloRubianes> pasamos a ubuntuformus?
<EduardoR> ahora no importa
<danielmato> ubuntuforums
<EduardoR> puede ser
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, hay que proponer una propuesta global y ver si la mayoria la quiere
<PabloRubianes> se puede pedir un subforo para uruguay
 * danielmato esta pensando que es probable que triviox este recuperando lentamente la cordura...
<PabloRubianes> me parece que seria bueno que el sitio no tenga ningun logueo
<EduardoR> siempre se necesita para dejar mensajes
<danielmato> aclara un poco PabloRubianes 
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, el sitio no tiene mensajes
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, el /portal
<EduardoR> claro, el portal no necesita login
<EduardoR> pero el home es el home, no /portal
<PabloRubianes> y hay que ver de tener un blog, capaz
<PabloRubianes> lo del /portal es una cosa media rara
<PabloRubianes> eso seria home
<EduardoR> si, odio esas redirecciones absurdas
<PabloRubianes> ni me cuentes
<PabloRubianes> ;-)
<EduardoR> eso es porque se hizo despues
<EduardoR> y se parcheo el drupal
<EduardoR> mar parcheado, porque eso se hacia con el mismo drupal
<EduardoR> yo vi donde se configura el "inicio"
<PabloRubianes> el sitio se hizo porque habia que sacar el drupal pero despues no se quizo
<EduardoR> no era necesario meter el salto
<EduardoR> ok
<EduardoR> habra que arreglar los links
<EduardoR> el planet?
<PabloRubianes> se va
<EduardoR> habra que arreglarlo tambien,no?
<PabloRubianes> ese planet ya te dije que es impresentable
<EduardoR> claro, no hay de donde
<EduardoR> al no haber blogs
<PabloRubianes> tendria que haber 
<PabloRubianes> 1
<PabloRubianes> para noticias de ubuntu-uy y anuncios
<PabloRubianes> y ponerlo en el portal loco
<PabloRubianes> tambien
<PabloRubianes> dame un seg
<PabloRubianes> voy a hacer un diagrama
<EduardoR> digamos que estamos en sesión  permanente por emergencia
<EduardoR> :P
<danielmato> eso me gusta
<EduardoR> y digo yo, si ponemos el wiki sería muy loco?
<EduardoR> aunque nombrar loco es confuso
<EduardoR> recuerdan como era.. http://mnav.gub.uy/intranet/ubuntu.uy/
<PabloRubianes> http://people.ubuntu.com/~pablorubianes-uy/Ubuntu-uy.jpg
<danielmato> +1
<PabloRubianes> se entiende?
<danielmato> EduardoR, se me pianto un lagrimon
<danielmato> PabloRubianes, +1
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, esa version es vieja
<EduardoR> si, evidente hay que hacer eso!
<PabloRubianes> la foto es del 1004
<PabloRubianes> me falto la lista de mails
<EduardoR> dejate de dibujitos
<EduardoR> :)
<EduardoR> ya entendimos, todo es L***pad
<EduardoR> odio ese nombre
<EduardoR> es impronunciable y indeletreable
<danielmato> che gente, se esta complicando la tormenta, voy a apagar todo, que tengo los relampagartos muy cerca
<danielmato> antes que me queme todo
<EduardoR> yeah
<virusuy> launchpad
<danielmato> si para en un ratito vuelvo, sino nos vemos mañana
<virusuy> es como touchpad, pero launch
<EduardoR> si, claro
<PabloRubianes> refresquen el diagrama
<EduardoR> pero es como cocacola y la sweeped
 * magu42 ama los diagramas de bloques
<EduardoR> con nombre raro nadie la compra
<PabloRubianes> magu42, xmind
<magu42> :)
<EduardoR> y te falto el chat
<PabloRubianes> irc
<PabloRubianes> refresca
<PabloRubianes> cambie la version
<EduardoR> y el facebook
<EduardoR> y el g+
<EduardoR> el twwerd
<EduardoR> se entiende?
<PabloRubianes> ya las sume
<PabloRubianes> refresca otra vez
<EduardoR> launchpad es el nombre del bloque derecho
<EduardoR> no una cosa aparte
<PabloRubianes> launchpad es otra cosa y el el acceso al bloque derecho
<PabloRubianes> es 2 cosas
<EduardoR> ok, entiendo
<EduardoR> pero a launchpad se puede entrar con cualquier openid
<EduardoR> de hecho yo estoy con myopenid.com
<PabloRubianes> dame un seg
<virusuy> bitacora del capitan, se me entra agua por el burlete de la ventana
<magu42> uhhh
<EduardoR> 	
<EduardoR> http://eduardor.myopenid.com/ 
<EduardoR> asi que se podria entrar con cuenta de facebook
<EduardoR> lo qu eno se cual es la openid de facebook
<virusuy> uhmmm
<EduardoR> y supongo que cuenta de google tambien
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> proba loguearte a wiki.ubuntu.com o el foro?
<EduardoR> en wiki estoy siempre logueado
<PabloRubianes> pero deslogueate
<PabloRubianes> y logueate con ese openid
<PabloRubianes> a ver si anda
<EduardoR> con ese estoy logueado
<EduardoR> con ese me registré
<PabloRubianes> bien
<EduardoR> una cosa es la cuenta
<EduardoR> la autenticacion me la da myopenid
<EduardoR> lo tengo desde antes de ubuntu
<PabloRubianes> ok
<PabloRubianes> bueno mando un mail proponiendo esto?
<PabloRubianes> o lo haces vos edua?
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, 
<magu42> PREGUNTA:  alguien supo algo de julin ? cual fué el problema? el hosting?    
<magu42> pregunto porque veo sentencia y talvez me perdí de algo
<magu42> :)
<PabloRubianes> si
<EduardoR> algo asi
<PabloRubianes> los del hosting bajaron todo porque la causa fue software viejo
<magu42> ahora si que me quedó claro 
<EduardoR> los del hosting encontraron el hzone
<magu42> jaja
<PabloRubianes> (drupal)
<magu42> ahh 
<EduardoR> y lo suspendieron
<PabloRubianes> magu42, apoyas el cambio?
<EduardoR> diciendo que era: el mismo fue hackeado debido a una vulnerabilidad
<magu42> si señor!!!
<EduardoR> en el software que utiliza por estar desactualizado. 
<PabloRubianes> eduador, usas mi diagrama para la propuesta?
<PabloRubianes> lo dejo en el mi server
<EduardoR> si , ok
<EduardoR> no se puede poner en un people de esos :)
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, apoyas el cambio
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, no corre nada eso
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: +1
<PabloRubianes> es solo un gb de espacio por ser umember
<PabloRubianes> :P
<magu42> a daniel no es necesario preguntarle , ya sabemos  jejeje
<PabloRubianes> asterismo, ?
<asterismo> si
<asterismo> perdon
<asterismo> que?
<PabloRubianes> te parece bien la propuesta de reestructura?
<EduardoR> el hosting en canonical
<asterismo> pera que elo
<asterismo> leo
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ si antes habian como 4 gb como hacemos con 1 gb?
<EduardoR> ubuntuforums
<PabloRubianes> magu42, me dan uno a mi
<magu42> si eso entendi
<magu42> pero alcanza?
<PabloRubianes> magu42, igual los 4gb no exitirian mas
<EduardoR> pero necesitamos unos pocos megas,nomas
<PabloRubianes> en el hosting va a estar solo el portal
<magu42> y  el resto?
<EduardoR> eso con 10mb sobre
<magu42> ta eso entiendo
<PabloRubianes> no se que toque pero cerre este canal nomas
<virusuy> rompiste todo
<magu42> si uds dicen que alcanza , listo
<virusuy> estas en la matrix ahora
<PabloRubianes> magu42, a donde debe, wiki lista de mail o red social
<EduardoR> todo el portal tiene 6MB
<PabloRubianes> 3287469183264132649172947128937410123894701329847936471269847612946329827364
<EduardoR> y no se  de que
<magu42> solo  6 mb  jaja
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: ???
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, el que yo tengo no va a andar
<virusuy> esta encriptado eso.clarito
<asterismo> me parece bien el hosting de canonical si bien no tengo todos los detalles
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: si tu espacio es 10mb
<virusuy> la cosa va a crecer en algun momento
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, los links a los logos estan dirijidos a imagenes del drupal
<asterismo> yo les puedo ofrecer intentar tramitar un espacio en algun servidor en Ciencias
 * PabloRubianes esta recontra re %$#@%$@#%$#@
<asterismo> el Instituto de fisica usa drupal
<asterismo> no se
<magu42> asterismo⟿ +1
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: VPS, cof cof cof
<PabloRubianes> asterismo, pera que hablo con canonical
<asterismo> www.fisica.edu.uy
<EduardoR> algun logo quizás
<PabloRubianes> y veo que ofrecen
<asterismo> no prometo nada
<PabloRubianes> pero dan VPS
<asterismo> en ingenieria no se puede conseguir un hosting?
<virusuy> habla con Markitos Shuttletrabajo
<EduardoR> el unico que no veo es el de twitter
<virusuy> y preguntale
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ tiene linea directa con Mark
<asterismo> yo puedo averiguar, pero no puedo prometer nada
<PabloRubianes> ya tengo a quien pedirle
<PabloRubianes> asterismo, no te preocupes... por ser oficiales nos toca 
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: let's the garron , BEGINS !
<PabloRubianes> es un beneficio de LoCo Aprobado
<virusuy> Hablando de loco aprobado, cuando es la re-aprobación ?
<virusuy> vi que a Arg, la reaprobaron hace poco
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, en 2012
<virusuy> ah, se acaba el mundo antes, asi que light todos
<EduardoR> no sea cosa que nos saquen justo cuando vamos a pedir
<PabloRubianes> no no
<PabloRubianes> aparte nos van a reaprobar
<EduardoR> que nos falta para la reaprovacion?
<PabloRubianes> estamos bien pero y vamoas a estar mejor con la reaprobacioon
<PabloRubianes> aparte se vienen cosas nuevas
<magu42> PabloRubianes sabe algo ummmm
<PabloRubianes> estuve hablando con unimix de alguna cosas
<PabloRubianes> que pueden hacer la diferencia para latinoamerica
<PabloRubianes> :P
<EduardoR> por ejemplo?
<PabloRubianes> un projecto para hacer unos manuales instalables que funcionan sin conexion a internet
<PabloRubianes> documentacion offline
<EduardoR> en epub
<PabloRubianes> no
<PabloRubianes> para leer con yelp
 * unimix saluda a la barra !!
<magu42> nas unimix 
<PabloRubianes> unimix, probaste lo que te dije?
<unimix> no aun
<unimix> lo tengo programado como actividad para mañana
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, creo que doctype
<PabloRubianes> bien
<EduardoR> curioso, hoy estuve viendo Lucidor 
<PabloRubianes> la idea es darle documentacion a toda la gente que no tiene conexion o conexion pedorra
<EduardoR> para las classmate con ubuntu
<unimix> estuve conversando onda premier con uno de los UMembers de ARG este tema, entre otros, y le parecio interesantisima la idea
<EduardoR> hicieron los del ceibal, una traducción local
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, manda la propuesta a la lista general de ubuntu-uy y que la apoyamos los que estabamos
<unimix> es mas, me dio que tambien mañana se metia a leer el proyecto como para estar mas empapado del tema
<unimix> vayan juntando dinero que el año que viene el que no viaja es holandes :P
<unimix> tenemos exceso de lugares interesados en que hagamos algun acontecimiento de Ubuntu y SL
<unimix> con PabloRubianes hablamos de generar actividades para antes y despues de UbuConLA 2012
<unimix> para antes podrian ser reportajes a quienes colaboren en la produccion, disertantes, miembros de cada LoCo, etc.
<unimix> para despues, el proyecto que menciono PabloRubianes y *casts entre miembros de los LoCos
<unimix> esto sin contar lo que suceda localmente en cada pais
<unimix> y con esto ultimo no los interrumpo mas :)
<magu42> eres bienvenido unimix 
<PabloRubianes> unimix, no pasa nada
 * unimix agradece la cordialidad
<EduardoR> :)
<PabloRubianes> mientras no tengas la pelota no te va a pasar nada
<PabloRubianes> :P
<unimix> :D
<PabloRubianes> sino puede aparecer el ruso perez
<EduardoR> nooooo, de eso no se habla aqui..... offtopic. offtopic. offtopic. offtopic
<EduardoR> jejeje
<unimix> Ok. voy a poner en blnco y negro uno de los objetivos que uqeremos perseguir con estas actividades: Inegracion de los miembros de cada LoCo, exposicion para lograr reconocimiento, generacion de Ubuntu members y mostrarnos como especialistas para captar negocios (ultimo pero no por eso menos importante) en el pais que surjan
<unimix> como ven, dije uno pero son varios
<unimix> es "la calor" que me hace decir estas cosas
<unimix> hay muchas cosas que podemos cambiar para beneficio de mucha gente pero necesitamos ser mas representativos ante el resto de la comunidad
<EduardoR> completamente de acuerdo
<unimix> por ejemplo, tener suficiente peso especifico para que nos den bola cuando solicitemos que VBulletin de UbuntuForums tenga su interface en Español
<EduardoR> estamos perdiendo un poco de pie con las discusiones del unity
<unimix> Si, es totalmente esteril discutir eso
<PabloRubianes> unity va a mejorar
<PabloRubianes> es solo tiempo
<EduardoR> pero hay alternativas sin cambiar a otra distro , ni pasar al W...
<unimix> una forma de lograr ese peso especifico es contar cada vez mas con Ubuntu Members
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, claro
<PabloRubianes> xubuntu es ubuntu
<PabloRubianes> o lubuntu o kubuntu
<PabloRubianes> unimix, eso balancea la eleccion del CC
<EduardoR> pero eso tambien requiere cubrir eventos de sl no solo de ubuntu
<unimix> igualmente, podes no estar usando Ubuntu por las razones que sean pero ser un motorizador dentro de la comunidad Ubuntu
<EduardoR> por eso quiero ir a representar por ubuntu a lo del Dia de los datos abiertos
<unimix> diganme en que lugar del CoC o documento afin esta explicitado que se debe demostrar que se es usuario exclusivo de Ubuntu ?
<EduardoR> el desarrollandoamerica.com
<unimix> PabloRubianes, a ese punto queria llegar
<unimix> para estar en algun Council es requisito ser Ubuntu Member
<EduardoR> eso es un mito que hay que matar, si si es ubuntu, no se puede hablar de mint. es estupido
<PabloRubianes> unimix, si
<PabloRubianes> para las boards y los councils tenes que ser member
<unimix> En el fondo es casi lo mismo. Pero nada impide que tengas experiencia con Ubuntu y por alguna cuestion personal y/o tecnica estes utilizando otra distribucion tambien
<unimix> eso no recuerdo haberlo leido que este prohibido
<EduardoR> aqui tambien hay otras comunidades afines como wikimedia, olpc, sugar
<unimix> seria ilogico, por otra parte siendo Ubuntu uno de los motorizadores del SL masivamente hablando
<EduardoR> ni siquiera son distribuciones de linux
<unimix> Ahi tenes otro ejemplo
<EduardoR> aqui no hay comunidad de mozilla, ni de libreoffice
<unimix> Cuantos devs Python usan otra distro para desarrollar paquetes que luego van al trunk de algun proyecto ?
<EduardoR> como hay alla en argentina
<PabloRubianes> si hay que ver todo eso
<unimix> claro, pero es cuestion de tiempo. Mozilla aqui empezo on tres personas y con el paso de los años, 80 % de transpiracion y 20% de inspiracion crecio y tiene identidad propia
<unimix> de hecho hay miembros de ubuntu-ar que tambien forman filas en otros grupos como Mozilla por ejemplo
<unimix> y cuando hacemos un stand compartimos lugares, generalmente, inclusive con la gente de PyAR
<unimix> porque entendemos que las tres comunidades tienen mucho en comun con Ubuntu y el SL, mas alla de afinidades personales
<EduardoR> aqui en los grupos de ceibal, hay bastante gente afin al SL, pero no se parece en el chat o en la lista, tiene los suyos
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, pero ultimamente nos conectamos al canal de argentina siendo de aca
<PabloRubianes> podemos hacer lo mismo con ceibal o otros
<PabloRubianes> wikimedia
<unimix> igualmente ellos pueden llegar a tratar temas que en la lista de Ubuntu-uy pueden ser OT
<EduardoR> estoy hablando de grupos uruguayos activos, no ubuntu
<unimix> claro que si, es como dice PabloRubianes
<PabloRubianes> aunque sea se va creando ambiente
<PabloRubianes> despues en el flisol somos todos los mismos
<unimix> yo no se programar Python pero es como si fuera un miembro mas
<EduardoR> estoy discutiendo todo el día sobre ubuntu en olpc-uruguay, no teneś idea
<unimix> y fuera del Flisol, tambien solo que con dedicacion puesta en otros temas especificos
<unimix> La cantidad de gente que he conocido haciendo este group crossing desde el 2007 hasta aqui es increible
<EduardoR> de paso, hay grupos con las exomate?
<PabloRubianes> bueno me voy a domirr...
<PabloRubianes> saludos
<unimix> que yo sepa no es especifico de exomate
<EduardoR> las classmate de alla
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, mandas eso? espero leerlo ma;ana!!!
<PabloRubianes> asi pregunto por el hosting
<EduardoR> perdé cuidado
<unimix> hay un conectarigualdad.net donde hablan de todo un poco
<PabloRubianes> ma;ana mando el mail a ver que onda
<EduardoR> aqui tambien es ceibal
<PabloRubianes> saludos!
<PabloRubianes> chau magu42 
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, 
<magu42> nas PabloRubianes 
<unimix> que descanses PabloRubianes
<PabloRubianes> ta manana
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: bye
<PabloRubianes> unimix, chau
<unimix> o/
<EduardoR> las listas de olpc que empezaron con sugar y fedora
<EduardoR> pero de fedora ni saben que existe comunidad
<unimix> pero los de Sugar si estan mas integrados
<EduardoR> yo empecé a postear y estoy solo
<unimix> entre UY y Ar por lo menos
<EduardoR> si, pero mas con peru
<EduardoR> eso creo 
<EduardoR> peru es #1 en sugar de olpc
<EduardoR> y nosotros debemos ser #2
<EduardoR> ellos tienen mas poblacion
<EduardoR> mas de 1 millos
<unimix> hoy le decia a Pablo que el tema educacion es un lugar comun en toda LA y es un muy buen punto a trabajar entre los LoCos latinos
<EduardoR> millon, aqui creo que son 400.000
<unimix> igualmente la cantidad es solo una caracteristica
<EduardoR> y ahora que las maquinas empiezan a tener ubuntu, es perfecto apuntar allí
<EduardoR> pero crean una masa crítica de problemas a resolver
<unimix> aqui hay distribuidas mas de 3Mega de notebooks pero aun no termina de tomar forma porque hay muchas desprolijidades
<EduardoR> aqui tambien
<EduardoR> jeje
<EduardoR> ahora hay distintas maquinas
<unimix> si, pero si esa masa critica es muy densa te arrastra al fracaso porque la gente se desmotiva
<EduardoR> las XO 1.0 las 1.5, las classmate
<EduardoR> pero las de ubuntu son las classmate de hace muy poco
<EduardoR> por eso hay que atacar ese tema ahora
<unimix> aqui tambien hay varias marcas pero el que corta el bacalao es Exo
<EduardoR> pero todas son classmate, no?
<unimix> ademas tenemos el problema de RX-Art que es un flaco que tomo codigo abierto, lo modifico y lo cerro incumpliendo licencias
<unimix> todo un tema
<EduardoR> aqui hay 2 grupos grosos que están dando respuesta a lo que el sistema oficial no da
<unimix> son todas classmate
<EduardoR> la XO1.0 es 256MB de RAMy 1GB de disco, muy ajustada
<EduardoR> escuche eso
<unimix> sep, chica
<unimix> pero algo es algo
<EduardoR> pero en fedora 11 con sugar es justo para niños chicos
<EduardoR> lo que es terrible que SugarLabs dijo que hay que actualizarlas y como tienen firmware firmado, solo caibal puede generar la imagen de inicio
<unimix> bueno gente, tengo que salir porque los perros ya me miran torcido (es la salida nocturna de rigor)
<EduardoR> El Plan Ceibal por lo menos es del Estado
<unimix> asi que los tengo que dejar hasta mañana
<EduardoR> muy buenas noche!
<unimix> abrazo para todos y que esten muy bien !
<magu42> nas unimix 
<unimix> gracias por leerme :)
<EduardoR> esa data me sirve :)
<magu42> gracias a vos unimix 
<EduardoR> para mi segunda personalidad
<EduardoR> opsss
<magu42> y me iré yendo también
<magu42> nas noches
<EduardoR> y yo a escribir el mail
<magu42> sin falta!!
<magu42> jeje
<magu42> nas EduardoR 
<EduardoR> que lo voy a hacer como sea
<magu42> nas mudos
<EduardoR> bytes!
<PabloRubianes> hola asda 
<PabloRubianes> asterismo: 
<PabloRubianes> :S
<asda> ejje
<PabloRubianes> todo bien ratman?
<ratman> sip llevandolo y alli 
<PabloRubianes> tambien
<PabloRubianes> con sueño
<Marinna> hola
<ratman__> hola
<Marinna> hola
<ratman__> que tal
<Marinna> super...
<ratman__> :)
<PabloRubianes> hola
<ratman__> nas pablo 
<PabloRubianes> como andas ratman__ 
<ratman__> bien disfrutando del dia
<Marinna> hola PabloRubianes 
<PabloRubianes> hola Marinna 
<PabloRubianes> che virusuy era ironico
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
<PabloRubianes> hola SergioMeneses 
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, \o como vamos?
<PabloRubianes> llegando a casa
<SergioMeneses> aaaaahm
#ubuntu-uy 2011-12-01
<Marinna> hola SergioMeneses 
<libertcharrua> buenas noches
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: ya sabia
<PabloRubianes> libertcharrua, como andas?
<libertcharrua> bien y tu PabloRubianes 
<PabloRubianes> bien
<libertcharrua> virusuy,  magu42  como andan
<PabloRubianes> disfrutando de grooveshark
<magu42> holas
<magu42> hola libertcharrua 
<virusuy> libertcharrua: hola, escuchando al canario luna
<PabloRubianes> que ya lo tengo entre los 5 mejores inventos de la humanidad
<libertcharrua> ratman, como está todo en la cueva?
<virusuy> salú campeon
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ eduardor mandó email ayer?
<PabloRubianes> ATENCION!! CONTENIDO NERD http://www.youshouldhaveseenthis.com/
<PabloRubianes> magu42, si pero no lo puso en la lista de ubuntu-uy sino en la cadena del hackeo
<magu42> jajaja
<magu42> los dias p asan , y sigue el cartelito que parece decir:  "no pagaron la cuenta"
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, jajaja... ya tienes la app local, q permie descargar y todo
<SergioMeneses> *permite
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, que?
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, el grooveshark pero local
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, no
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, se llama gsharkdown ...te va a gustar
<SergioMeneses> esta hecho en py
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, gracias
<libertcharrua> magu42, no entiendo ni papa
<magu42> sobre que libertcharrua ?
<libertcharrua> a no
<libertcharrua> PabloRubianes, era el que puso eso jaja
<libertcharrua> lo de contenido nerd
<libertcharrua> pense habias sido tu magu42 
<magu42> ahh ,  nop
<PabloRubianes> libertcharrua, es una lista de cosas que son famosas en internet
<PabloRubianes> la mina que se cae pisando uvas es genial
<libertcharrua> ah son enlaces
<libertcharrua> jjaja pobre guacha
<danielmato> buenas noches
<danielmato> buenas noches
<PabloRubianes> buenas noches danielmato 
<danielmato> como anda todo?
<PabloRubianes> http://www.youshouldhaveseenthis.com/
<danielmato> veolo
<PabloRubianes> vean el Skateboarding Dog
<PabloRubianes> es genial!!!
<danielmato> horror, algunos los conozco, otros no tengo idea... voy a tener que verlos todos
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, me paso lo mismo
<PabloRubianes> son una adiccion!
<PabloRubianes> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<danielmato> no te puedo creer, el perro en el skate es increible
<danielmato> que paso con el tema sitio?
<PabloRubianes> mande mail pero nada
<danielmato> ok
<PabloRubianes> me dieron un numero de ticket para seguir el pedido
<PabloRubianes> pero lo que hice es preguntar que te dan
<danielmato> fantastico
<danielmato> che en la lista falta el tano pasman, el hincha de river...
<PabloRubianes> te manda una respuesta automatica un bot
<PabloRubianes> es genial
<PabloRubianes> si
<danielmato> que bueno lo del bot, por lo menos sabes que lo recibieron, y te da un numero de "expediente", ya es mucho mas de lo que hacen por acá...
<PabloRubianes> jajaja
<PabloRubianes> seguro
<danielmato> tenes idea del problema ese de la pantalla negra del que hablan en el fb?
<PabloRubianes> seguro
<EduardoR> yey
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, como andas/
<EduardoR> :(
<EduardoR> seguimos suspendidos?
<danielmato> hola EduardoR 
<EduardoR> llegue de DAL
<PabloRubianes> y como te fue?
<EduardoR> fiuuu
<EduardoR> virusuy estoy actualizando el portal provisorio
<virusuy> EduardoR: genial!
<virusuy> yo lo veo mañana
<virusuy> proque ya me voy a dormir
<EduardoR> ok
<EduardoR> bye
<invitado> dadada
<invitado> mmm, no queda mal
<PabloRubianes> buenas
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, como andas?
<EduardoR> hola
<EduardoR> justo me iba para casa
<EduardoR> casi nunca estoy en el museo 
<EduardoR> a esta hora :(
<PabloRubianes> uhhh que bajon
<PabloRubianes> anda pa tu casa hablamos despues
<EduardoR> te respondo cortito, 
<EduardoR> Si viste el Drupal 6, que tiene Foros, Blogs, Libros, Cursos, Mailing masivo... vaya a saber todo lo que tiene la versión 7 nueva.
<EduardoR> no es poca cosa decir que solo Drupal
<EduardoR> habrá que ver que hay en los otros
<EduardoR> me fui 
<EduardoR> y vuelvo en un rato
<EduardoR> haggggg, no aguanto mass!
<PabloRubianes> drupal solo no!
<PabloRubianes> prefiero lo que tenemos a eso
<EduardoR> obvio, en un subdominio con nombre cool
<PabloRubianes> dale anda asi despues hablamos
<EduardoR> hasta la casa blanca usa drupal, es mas de lo que necesitamos.
<PabloRubianes> drupal es una porqueria
<EduardoR> por eso propongo que sea un subdominio
<EduardoR> el que teniamos era una porquería
<PabloRubianes> si eso si
<PabloRubianes> pero no veo la utilidad de drupal
<PabloRubianes> si no vamos a tener mas foro
<EduardoR> de blog
<EduardoR> de cursos
<PabloRubianes> cursos?
<PabloRubianes> wiki
<EduardoR> no, hay modulos de cursos que nunca se usaron
<PabloRubianes> pero esta moodle
<EduardoR> había modulos de montones de cosas preinstalados 
<EduardoR> que nunca supimos aprovechar
<EduardoR> el moodle que louse una universidad, es inmenso
<EduardoR> no se usa ni el 1%
<EduardoR> lo usamos de chat la ultima vez
<EduardoR> el 0.2% sería mas ajustado
<PabloRubianes> anda pa tu casa asi estas en la reunion con argentina
<EduardoR> encima eso?
<EduardoR> uff 
<EduardoR> :)
<EduardoR> butes!
<EduardoR> bytes!
<EduardoR> :P
#ubuntu-uy 2011-12-02
<danielmato> buenas noches
<PabloRubianes> buenas danielmato 
<danielmato> buenas PabloRubianes 
<danielmato> hay alguna novedad?
<PabloRubianes> todo en orden?
<PabloRubianes> hoy la reunion es en argentina
<danielmato> ok
<danielmato> pero empieza a las 23, no?
<PabloRubianes> si
<EduardoR> :) 
<EduardoR> olah
<iznogud> buenas noches parias de la web 
<EduardoR> presente
<PabloRubianes> como andas iznogud 
<iznogud> como va la telenovela intitulada argelinos de la gran .....
<PabloRubianes> bien
<PabloRubianes> preparando la nueva vuelta
<EduardoR> parte II El Regreso!
<iznogud> esto me hace acordar de un político que nos dijo que las crisis y los problemas nos traen nuevas oportunidades (si no te alcanza pa la lechuga, ponele pasto a la ensalada )
<PabloRubianes> iznogud, esperemos que quede mejor que antes
<PabloRubianes> peor no puede quedar :P
<iznogud> si siempre es mejor
<iznogud> no sew me achiquen ahora
<iznogud> arrancamos todos los cables , los clavos , los enchufes 
<PabloRubianes> viste la propuesta de cambio?
<iznogud> y hacemos la reforma total
<iznogud> je
<EduardoR> yo quiero el de canonical en el blog
<iznogud> tuve mirando ayer 
<iznogud> si
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, como?
<EduardoR> el hosting de canonical para el blog
<iznogud> que nos dan?
<PabloRubianes> un drupal pelado que no se puede configurar mucho
<PabloRubianes> por lo que me dijeron
<EduardoR> cmo sabes que no se puede configurar?
<EduardoR> no podrás personalizar el estilo
<PabloRubianes> no se puede hacer mucho me dijeron
<PabloRubianes> ya te explique por mail
<PabloRubianes> pero no tenes acceso al servidor
<EduardoR> logicamente el logo de fedora no lo podes poner :)
<PabloRubianes> solo al drupal
<iznogud> el de la comunidad nuestra?
<iznogud> y en el drupal que control de la info tenemos?
<EduardoR> pero el de chile tiene de todo
<PabloRubianes> no vamos a usar el de canonical
<EduardoR> no está decidido
<EduardoR> falta info
<danielmato> habria que ponerse en contacto con los chilenos
<EduardoR> el de chile tiene todo, aunque blog se llama noticias
<EduardoR> http://www.ubuntu-cl.org/category/noticias
<PabloRubianes> pero no tiene todo
<PabloRubianes> es solo 1 drupal
<EduardoR> tu idea de drupal es la del site anterior de ubuntu-uy?
<PabloRubianes> eso es lo que no quiero
<EduardoR> habia decenas de modulos apagados
<PabloRubianes> y eso es lo que te da canonical
<iznogud> y que otra opcion tenemoos ???
<EduardoR> pero estaban apagados porque si
<EduardoR> yo los toquetié y los volví a apagar
<iznogud> pregunto es tan malo drupal'
<EduardoR> estaban andando
<iznogud> hay algo mejor?
<PabloRubianes> iznogud, nuestro drupal ya lo hackearon varias veces
<EduardoR> a ver, la casa Blanca usa Drupal
<iznogud> pero por falta de seguridad en el programa o por chotadas nuestras?
<EduardoR> la cosa es que el que teniamos era de marzo de 2010!!!!
<iznogud> la casa Blanca puede usar lo que se el entoje por mi
<iznogud> jejeje
<EduardoR> pero no creo que sea por poco seguro
<iznogud> era problema nuestro tonces?
<iznogud> mal administrado?
<EduardoR> en realidad no sabemos
<iznogud> sin echar culpas a naides eh
<iznogud> todos somos responsables 
<iznogud> algunos por no dar bola tambem
<danielmato> iznogud, +1
<EduardoR> pero la contraseña está reportada en el top ten de mas usadas
<danielmato> macoy123?
<iznogud> como es eso?
<EduardoR> 6 letras minusculas
<EduardoR> lo siento, indecible
<iznogud> yo tengo una que me ha funcionado a prueba de balas 
<EduardoR> ta, no sabemos
<iznogud> 87AlfajorB9#
<EduardoR> pero hay un archivo creado 5 min antes
<iznogud> es la mejor que tengo en todos lados 
<iznogud> no me falla
<EduardoR> a las 1:55, los index son de las 2:00
<iznogud> jejejeje ;-))
<EduardoR> pero a las 1:55 hay un archivo de "ver fuentes"
<EduardoR> casi un trojano
<EduardoR> lindo de nalizar
<EduardoR> analizar
<EduardoR> que deja ver cualquier archivo 
<iznogud> deberiamos poner un teclado virtual tambem?
<EduardoR> para keyloguers?
<EduardoR> genial
<danielmato> buena idea
<EduardoR> y te molestaba launcpad!!!
<iznogud> para ingresar usuario y contraseña en muchos lugares se estila un teclado virtual
<iznogud> no me han entendido
<iznogud> no me molesta el lauchpad
<danielmato> y despues que el navegador se aprenda user y pass y nunca mas tecleas...
<EduardoR> jeje, se entiende
<iznogud> bueno pero si nos ponemos chotos es nuestra culpa 
<EduardoR> eso es openID
<iznogud> no hay nada perfecto y los errores los cometemos nosotros no la maquina
<PabloRubianes> empieza la reunion en argentina
<iznogud> vamossssss
<EduardoR> yo no puedo asegurar que sea solamente culpa de uno
<EduardoR> de toditos
<iznogud> toy de ac uerdo en eso
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, es en joda ese flaco
<PabloRubianes> esta molestando no te sumes
<iznogud> esta de vivo no?
<EduardoR> por eso dije que empezara la reunion
<danielmato> se ve que estan de charla en otro lado, porque la reunion naranjas...
<PabloRubianes> magu42, pasame tu mail por interno!!!!
<PabloRubianes> que no lo tengo
<magu42> igual está en launchpad  :)
<magu42> es el mismo
<EduardoR> Al final lo cancelamos lo del 10 dic, o sigue en pié?
<EduardoR> ni sabemos donde
<magu42> nu sep
<magu42> el sabado lo hablamos
<EduardoR> va a quedar una semana
<magu42> como siempre 
<magu42> jajaja
<danielmato> tengo algunos interesados...
<magu42> en el installfest?
<danielmato> sip
<danielmato> o al menos en una charla seria... 
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, pero no era que no habia lugar?
<EduardoR> :S
<EduardoR> alli dice sudo add-apt-repository ppa:byobu/ppa
<EduardoR> y byobu es lo que hay
<EduardoR> en https://launchpad.net/boucft
<magu42> no ves el .deb en verde a la derecha?
<EduardoR> gente complicada!
<magu42> desarrolladores!!!
<magu42> jeje
<EduardoR> odio que el centro de software se quede esperando a que cierre el Synaptic
<EduardoR> pero sin avisar
<EduardoR> solo queda pausado
<danielmato> y para que usas el centro de software?
<EduardoR> al abrir el .deb!
<magu42> la gente no sabe que existe synaptic entonces no tiene ese probleam
<EduardoR> estoy en natty ya no tengo debi
<magu42> jaja
<EduardoR> pero si agrego un ppa, quiero saber que hay adentro
<EduardoR> si hay otras cosas
<EduardoR> por si hay una para 32 y otra de 64
<EduardoR> no se, si explica algo del paquete
<danielmato> ah, para eso esta gdebi
<magu42> jaja
<EduardoR> eso, instalo gdebi con el centro de software y le digo chauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<danielmato> apt-get install gdebi
<danielmato> como corresponde
<EduardoR> no sirve abre el centro igual
<danielmato> what?
<danielmato> apt-get install -paquete- desde terminal te abre el centro de software?
<magu42> no encontraba donde se habia instalado el boucft 
<magu42> se llama ubuntu forums tutorials
<magu42> en aplicaciones :(
<PabloRubianes> volvi
<EduardoR> el doble click de un deb
<EduardoR> abre el centro
<EduardoR> y quise ponerle que abriera el gdebi y no tengo la opcion fácil
<EduardoR> no da
<danielmato> claro, a menos que instales gdebi, y le digas que los deb se abren con el, en vez de con el centro
<PabloRubianes> pudieron instalarlo?
<danielmato> ni lo intenté, allá voy
<magu42> si en debian pude , es que se  puede en cualquier cosa
<magu42> desde el deb
<EduardoR> siii
<magu42> debe estar hecho por un programador
<PabloRubianes> magu42, lo que?
<magu42> el manual
<PabloRubianes> no es programador
<PabloRubianes> sabe programar pero eso no se programa
<PabloRubianes> es un xml
<magu42> ya sé 
<PabloRubianes> es re facil
<magu42> me refiero al contenido
<PabloRubianes> pero vieron que esta bueno?
<danielmato> listo, instalado con gdebi
<EduardoR> es un ejemplo, no?
<PabloRubianes> es el esqueleto
<PabloRubianes> va a estar en espanol y con el contenido que querramos
<EduardoR> un ejemplo de lo que se puede hacer, no de como hacerlo
<PabloRubianes> usariamos la base
<danielmato> como diantres se llama el programa una vez instalado?
<EduardoR> como que la idea es esa tener un deb
<EduardoR> por eso el repo es cualquiera
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, la idea es tener un ppa
<PabloRubianes> o llegar al repo de ubuntu
<magu42> 00:47 magu42> se llama ubuntu forums tutorials
<EduardoR> en realidad no
<EduardoR> en aplicaciones - Accesorios :P
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, como que en realidad no?
<danielmato> ok
<EduardoR> la idea es para Offline, no hay que olvidar el objetivo
<danielmato> error desconocido, supongo que no tiene nada adentro...
<EduardoR> o.O
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, si pero eso no quita que se manden updates
<PabloRubianes> para mandar updates necesitas el ppa
<EduardoR> claro, pero ademas debemos poner un sistema de mails para avisar
<PabloRubianes> en el wiki
<EduardoR> si el objetivo es los offline, todo muy lindo , pero te chup un egg los offline
<EduardoR> ponganse de acuerdo!
<PabloRubianes> es un programa que se puede usar offline
<PabloRubianes> pero no solo para los offlines
<PabloRubianes> tambien es la recopilacion de material
<PabloRubianes> como un libro
<EduardoR> ok, ok, entiendo
<PabloRubianes> aparte si son offline y les mandas un mail
<PabloRubianes> tambien te chupa un egg
<PabloRubianes> :P
<EduardoR> son oofline, pero usan facebook y mandan mails
<PabloRubianes> entonces no son offline
<PabloRubianes> esto es para todo el mundo
<PabloRubianes> pero si sos offline te conseguis un .deb y lo tenes
<EduardoR> Sylvia, recuerdan de la lista? 
<PabloRubianes> sino usas el ppa
<EduardoR> ella es medio offline
<EduardoR> solo se conecta cada tanto , medi de contrabando
<EduardoR> es que la escuela le da apenas para el mail
<EduardoR> la cosa que de launchpad te podés suscribir a las modificaciones
<EduardoR> y te mandan no?
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, cada proyecto tiene lista de mail... podemos escribir los lanzamientos
<PabloRubianes> si te mandan
<EduardoR> perfecto
<EduardoR> no era para tanto
<PabloRubianes> bueno lo que pasa que sos un criticon profesional
<PabloRubianes> jejeje
<EduardoR> hace tiempo, me pidió  con un programita que le pasara cientos de .deb
<danielmato> bueno gente, mañana arranco tempranito...
<danielmato> nos hablamos
<EduardoR> y estaba bueno , algo como keki
<EduardoR> perdon
<EduardoR> pero nadie vio el ditio en mantenimiento?
<EduardoR> sitio*
<magu42> yo
<PabloRubianes> quedo genial
<magu42> pablo me aviso  jejeje
<EduardoR> :)
<PabloRubianes> yo lo vi hoy de tarde
<PabloRubianes> bueno me retiro
<PabloRubianes> saludos
<EduardoR> podemos , ta
<EduardoR> tamañana
<PabloRubianes> saludos
<EduardoR> magu42
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ 
<EduardoR> te cuento
<EduardoR> tengo el ftp general
<magu42> como lo conseguiste?
<EduardoR> me lo dio julin
<magu42> al fin!!!!
<EduardoR> por SMS daba bola
<EduardoR> estaba offline
<magu42> el tenia la pelota y no dejaba jugar a nadie
<EduardoR> quizás estaba conectando una escuela en donde el diablo perdio el poncho
<EduardoR> y hasta terminar ni satelite tendria
<magu42> no me refiero a ahora , sino a siempre
<EduardoR> el tema es que encontre algo sospechozo 
<EduardoR> sigo pensando que paso
<EduardoR> y encontre un archivo que pasando 2 parámetros una clave larguisima y un archivo, te muestra el fuente
<magu42> por lo poco que entendí en el fb del argelino  fue  sql inyeccion
<EduardoR> 5 min antes de la hora de creación de los index.html
<EduardoR> lo que me sospecho que tiene quever
<magu42> como decia pablo , estos no son nenitos de mamá
<magu42> voy a buscar a mi esposa y vuelvo
 * magu42 is away: 
<EduardoR> grite cuando vuelva
 * magu42 is back (gone 00:17:24)
<magu42> EduardoR
<EduardoR> yep
<EduardoR> leyendo de sql inj
<EduardoR> pero eso solo genera distintas cosas en las bases de datos
<magu42> me dijo pablo que lo que está es todo un desastre lo de drupal y lo otro 
<EduardoR> te cuento
<EduardoR> hay cantidad descomunal de pruebas
<EduardoR> renombraban carpeta y tiraban otro sitio entero
<EduardoR> solo la carpeta main/ que es el drupal
<EduardoR> tenia mas de 10000 archivos 
<EduardoR> unos 150 mb
<EduardoR> adentro del drupal estaba moodle
<EduardoR> son cientos de carpettas con traducciones
<EduardoR> a todos los idiomas
<EduardoR> con grafiquitos en todos los idiomas
<EduardoR> miles de archivos
<magu42> y eso para que?
<EduardoR> eso hace que buscar un simple "index.html" para borrar el cartel del loco, demoró mas de una hora rastrear
<EduardoR> y al final cancelé
<magu42> pufffff
<EduardoR> hay programas que son enormes
<EduardoR> pero es desrolijo meter un programa adentro de otro
<EduardoR> y encima creoque está varias veces
<magu42> o sea el plan para el sabado es borrar todo y hacerlo casi de cero?
<EduardoR> hay varios programas de cosas 
<EduardoR> ya respaldé esos 100MB
<EduardoR> pero hay carpetas que tengo que mirar
<EduardoR> si te digo que hay sitios de comercio electronico
<EduardoR> que subieron, nunca configuraron
<EduardoR> y allí quedó
<EduardoR> tengo la sospecha (y me paso a mi) que luego es dificil de borrar
<EduardoR> porque un site de 1000 archivos poner a borrar por ftp, demora muucho
<EduardoR> entra y sale de cada carpeta
<EduardoR> no es una orden "rm -R carpeta"
<magu42> por ftp solo he flasheado mi router jeje
<magu42> son uno pocos k
<EduardoR> entonces esa dorrada de 100MB de 10000 archivos puede llevar una tarde
<magu42> pensé que era mas rapido
<EduardoR> tengo conexion rápida, pero eso es demencial
<EduardoR> la cosa es que uno no sabe que hay adentro
<magu42> ni falta que hace
<magu42> borra todo
<EduardoR> en realidad no es tan fácil
<EduardoR> porque hay que mirar un poco, je
<EduardoR> lo que mas temo es no saber que paso
<magu42> a vos te tiene caliente eso!!   jaja
<EduardoR> analisis forense I
<EduardoR> para que me enteré que se llama así
<EduardoR> ahora quiero saber :)
<PabloRubianes> que tal EduardoR ?
<EduardoR> hola
#ubuntu-uy 2011-12-03
<virusuy> buenas buenas
<virusuy> unimix: 0/
<Naudy> buenas noches a todos
 * unimix saluda a la barra o/
<virusuy> que dicen muchachos ?
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ estabas acá  jeje , leé el email , asi no explico todo de nuevo , y decime
<PabloRubianes> magu42, como andas?
<magu42> bien y vos?
<PabloRubianes> voy 
<magu42> ok
<PabloRubianes> bien
<magu42> lo llevo ?
<ratman> nas
<Ignacio> Hola
<Ignacio> !hola
<ratman> holas
<Ignacio> Hola, Alguien me informa algo de ubuntu 12.04
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
#ubuntu-uy 2011-12-04
<virusuy> SergioMeneses: 0/
<omar> hola todos
<omar> hay alguien por ahí?
<omar> z z z z z z z z z z
<ratman> buenas
<Ignacio> Hola
<ratman> buenas
<magu42> buenas 
<ratman> que tal
<magu42> bien y vos?
<ChristoferR> Hoola
<magu42> hola
<ChristoferR> como estas?
<magu42> bien
<PabloRubianes> buenas buenas!
<EduardoR> hola!
 * SergioMeneses saluda a todos con la mano!
<EduardoR> Hola Sergio
<SergioMeneses> EduardoR, PabloRubianes ratman virusuy_ \o
<ratman> nas
<PabloRubianes> hola EduardoR SergioMeneses 
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, te commitie eso...
<PabloRubianes> y te mande una explicacion
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, solucionado lo del GadminSamba \o\ \o/ /o/
<EduardoR> ok, PabloRubianes
<PabloRubianes> bien SergioMeneses !
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, ahora iba a hacer lo del contacto
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, te parecio bien el cambio en el home?
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, andamos en rediseño de la pagina oficial del team
<EduardoR> ok, si está bien
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, despues del hackeo
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, o.0
<EduardoR> pero habrá que ver que hacemos con el slider de los eventos
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, sabes demasiado del tema como para ser inocente?
<EduardoR> el Nuestra comunidad
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, EduardoR -> http://www.ubuntu-co.com/
#ubuntu-uy 2012-11-26
<PabloRubianes> la idea es que eso lo podamos usar todos y hacer mas
<PabloRubianes> ese link tendria que estar en entusiastas
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, claro que si!
<SergioMeneses> de hecho classroom en español tiene una cuenta de youtube
<SergioMeneses> se pueden subir hay
<SergioMeneses> la idea con chili era q los hangouts on air fuern hay
<viperhoot> siempre que sean hangouts sobre temas no?
<viperhoot> me refiero, los informales quedan fuera 
<viperhoot> google+ da opciones para elegir cuales mantener y cuales no?
<PabloRubianes> la idea es hacer hangouts on air
<PabloRubianes> y generar materiales entre los LoCos
<PabloRubianes> en uruguay vamos a estar trabajando en grupos sobre temas especificos
<PabloRubianes> esos grupos tambien pueden trabajar con gente de otras comunidades
<PabloRubianes> para intercambiar conocimiento y socializar
<PabloRubianes> la comunidad latina es grande pero pocos aportan al desarrollo de ubuntu
<PabloRubianes> eso tiene que cambiar
<PabloRubianes> y tenemos que ser mas members
<PabloRubianes> :P
<PabloRubianes> hay que trabajar
<viperhoot> cierto
<viperhoot> pero para empezar la idea de ubuntu on air me parece genial
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, PabloRubianes claro claro
<SergioMeneses> no vas a poner algo donde PabloRubianes dice q esta pintando la casa
<PabloRubianes> viperhoot, las charlas por IRC son un aburrimiento bionico
<PabloRubianes> por eso on air es la solucion
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, "En Obra"
<viperhoot> hehehe, entiendo, ya veremos a quienes vamos invitando
<PabloRubianes> otra idea copiar una buena idea
<PabloRubianes> copiada de ubuntu-br
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, PabloRubianes de momento nos reunimos para concretar el proyecto
<PabloRubianes> es hacer un hangout regular 
<SergioMeneses> nada asi grande
<PabloRubianes> on air
<SergioMeneses> pero si para los eventos y sesiones de conocimiento son escenciales
<PabloRubianes> que sea siempre el mismo dia y horario
<SergioMeneses> eso eso
<PabloRubianes> y que la gente pase preguntas y se responden en el momento
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, eso me parece lo mejor
<PabloRubianes> y el hangout lo hacer 4 o 5 personas
<SergioMeneses> ademas el trato es mas "personal"
<PabloRubianes> eso para empezar esta genial
<PabloRubianes> pueden preguntar por IRC, youtube, o de alguna otra manera
<viperhoot> genial, cuenten conmigo
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, ellos lo llaman papo de buteco
<PabloRubianes> o algo asi
<PabloRubianes> estan los videos en el canal de ubuntu-br
<viperhoot> a ver
<SergioMeneses> si
<SergioMeneses> jejeje
<SergioMeneses> por hay he visto a los amigos de ubuntu-br con mucho movimiento este mes
<SergioMeneses> en Dinamarca conoci a uno
<SergioMeneses> jejeje
<SergioMeneses> el que se paso de cervezas
<SergioMeneses> xD
<viperhoot> se mandan 3 horas en cada hangout !
<PabloRubianes> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDQN49iziUc
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, la idea de a una
<SergioMeneses> resultan manejables
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, cual era? ayrton o quien?
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, luego busco la foto
<SergioMeneses> por hay esta
<SergioMeneses> es de lentes
<SergioMeneses> xD
<PabloRubianes> si es ayrton
<PabloRubianes> es un capo
<PabloRubianes> se mamo?
<SergioMeneses> andabamos con Im not that guy
<SergioMeneses> capò?
<PabloRubianes> uhhh conociste a Mohi?
<PabloRubianes> otro capo
<SergioMeneses> mohi me suena
<SergioMeneses> de india
<SergioMeneses> que son capos?
<SergioMeneses> aqui eso suena feo
<PabloRubianes> mohi es Im not that guy
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, aca ser un capo es bueno
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, si si pero como asi capo?
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, q es capo?
<SergioMeneses> pero bueno en que? maternidad de marsopas?
<PabloRubianes> no
<viperhoot> capo? creo que alguien que conoce mucho de algo
<PabloRubianes> es como terner onda
<PabloRubianes> ratman, ayuda
<PabloRubianes> ratman, missing...
<viperhoot> creo que de los capos de la mafia
<viperhoot> o el capo del auto
<viperhoot> ni hablar de "capar"
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, eso eso ....
<SergioMeneses> bueno
<SergioMeneses> si son bastante inteligentes
<PabloRubianes> viperhoot, en uruguay decir "es un capo" es como decir "es buena onda"
<SergioMeneses> de hecho todos en la uds son "capos"
<viperhoot> jajajajaja no, en serio, un capo es un grosso, eres bien capo, es como decir, eres bien bueno en eso que haces, creo
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, para la ubuconla 2014 no digas eso
<PabloRubianes> jajajaj
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, mas gente de colombia tiene que integrarse a la organizacion
<PabloRubianes> de la de 2013
<PabloRubianes> sino no van a tener la experiencia de organizar una
<PabloRubianes> nosotros aprendimos mucho de la de argentina
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, tranquilo... los logs se leen y se pasan a la lista
<SergioMeneses> de hecho ya estamos trabajando en la ubucon2014
<SergioMeneses> :D
<PabloRubianes> si pero la idea no es que lean logs sino que participen activamente :P
<PabloRubianes> sobretodo porque nosotros no sobemos eso
<PabloRubianes> sabemos
<PabloRubianes> si leen o no
<PabloRubianes> :P
<PabloRubianes> y pensamos que no hay nadie haciendo nada
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, dale la invitacion se pasa
<SergioMeneses> pero vos sabes q uds tienen 2 horas mas
<viperhoot> PabloRubianes: hay una lista de correos cierto? cual es la dirección?
<PabloRubianes> publiquen novedades en la lista de correro
<SergioMeneses> aqui cuando se sale de la oficina uds ya estan en reunion
<PabloRubianes> ubuconla@list.launchpad.net
<PabloRubianes> creo
<PabloRubianes> esta en el grupo
<viperhoot> ok
<PabloRubianes> launchpad.net/~ubuconla
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, pero estamos haciendo las reuniones a las 9 de la noche de colombia
<PabloRubianes> no es tan temprano :S
<PabloRubianes> por eso las hacemos tarde aca
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, el concilio se reune el martes voy a ver decirles de nuevo
 * SergioMeneses ya no esta en el concilio de uco
 * viperhoot se acaba de suscribir
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, sino deciles a alguien del concilio que se anote en el grupo de launchpad
<SergioMeneses> si eso eso
<SergioMeneses> :D
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, en el calendario de ubuntu-es-locos
<PabloRubianes> estan las reuniones
<PabloRubianes> https://www.google.com/calendar/ical/hedkdioj9fsaahjk0httrf0444%40group.calendar.google.com/public/basic.ics
<PabloRubianes> yo lo estoy editando
<PabloRubianes> ese calendario no lo estamos usando bien
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, aaaa tu eres el q lo edita!!!
<SergioMeneses> jejeje
<PabloRubianes> hay que poner todas las reuniones posibles
 * SergioMeneses encontro las manzanas!
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, no te hagas el vivo
<SergioMeneses> :O
<PabloRubianes> vos tenes derechos de edicion
<PabloRubianes> :P
<SergioMeneses> si
<SergioMeneses> :D
 * SergioMeneses dominara al mundo....
<PabloRubianes> las cosas de latinoamerica tendriamos que ponerlas ahi
<SergioMeneses> totalmente de acuerdo
<PabloRubianes> asi no se "olvida" la gente :P
<PabloRubianes> ajajaja
<SergioMeneses> ademas tenemos que movernos todo lo que podamos
<viperhoot> todo debería estar centralizado
<viperhoot> pero no se me ocurre cómo
<viperhoot> más que la wiki
<PabloRubianes> viperhoot, ese calendario lo podrian usar todos los LoCos como esta el calendario de Fridge que tienen todas las reuniones de ubuntu
<viperhoot> o un trello
<PabloRubianes> si ademas
<PabloRubianes> pero el calendar es publico
<viperhoot> PabloRubianes: claro, pero si no lo leo ahorita, ni enterado :P
<viperhoot> por ahí que nos sirve este servicio: https://trello.com/ubuntu
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> pero trello no es lo mismo
<PabloRubianes> que el calendar
<PabloRubianes> pase el link recien viperhoot 
<viperhoot> si, lo tengo
<viperhoot> me refería a la planeación de las actividades ;)
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, para planeacion un trello
<SergioMeneses> o tenemso la cuenta de google de classroom
<SergioMeneses> con todos los servicios activos
<SergioMeneses> :D
<PabloRubianes> eso es verdad para organizar trello es mejor
<viperhoot> si quieren me armo uno
<PabloRubianes> ok, yo tengo cuenta
<viperhoot> que nombre es adecuado ? Ubuntu Lat ?
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, entusiastas
<SergioMeneses> casemonos con ese nombre :D
<SergioMeneses> para no ser excluyentes
<viperhoot> dale
<SergioMeneses> se que gente de España estaria interesada
<PabloRubianes> si
<viperhoot> https://trello.com/b/8dllLWsA
<SergioMeneses> ++
<viperhoot> ahí queda
<viperhoot> ;)
<viperhoot> tengo que irme ahora, ya les mandé invitaciones
<viperhoot> o/
<PabloRubianes> vuelvo en un rato...
<ratman> Buenas
<SergioMeneses> ratman, \o
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, ratman ping
<ratman> pong
<SergioMeneses> ratman, PabloRubianes no veo informacion en Español acerca del proceso para ubuntu members
<SergioMeneses> tienen alguna url?
 * ratman perdido en eso
<SergioMeneses> :S
<ratman> pavan a ser las 12
<ratman> tengo que irme al sobre
<ratman> nos vemso mañana
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, no hay... por ahora, estoy trabajando en eso
<PabloRubianes> en unos dias esta
<PabloRubianes> voy a comer y vuelvo....
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, en serio?
<PabloRubianes> hasta luego
<SergioMeneses> k
<SergioMeneses> ok
<SergioMeneses> avisas cuando vuelvas
<PabloRubianes> por lo menos no la encontre
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, andaba pensando en escribir algo acerca de eso
<SergioMeneses> y ponerlo en la guia de entusiastas
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, deja, que eso ya lo estoy haciendo yo
<PabloRubianes> aparte tengo que hablar con la board por algunas cosas que dijimos el otro dia
<PabloRubianes> despues te cuento bien
<PabloRubianes> mas que nada es para clarificar
<PabloRubianes> ;-)
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, excelente entonces
<SergioMeneses> me espero :D
<PabloRubianes> bueno me fui a comer... saludos
<SergioMeneses> sino que en uco salio unas dudas sobre el proceso y pues no encontre referencias en Español
<SergioMeneses> eso eso
<SergioMeneses> dale 
<SergioMeneses> me avisas
<PabloRubianes> si tienen preguntas mandamelos
<PabloRubianes> pasales mi mail no tengo problemas en ayudar y clarificar
<SergioMeneses> pues mas que todo eran tips
<SergioMeneses> por lo q veo
<SergioMeneses> pero aun asi hace falta esa informacion al menos en Español
<SergioMeneses> hey hey EduardoR como vamso
<SergioMeneses> ya arreglaste la wiki?
<ubuntero> hola?
<nramirezuy> hola
<EduardoR> Opps, no pude hacer nada. Solo estuve con el tutorial sobre Launchpad.
<EduardoR> lo viste?
<SergioMeneses> EduardoR, si si lo vi! muy bueno :D
<danielmato> buenas noches
<CarlosNeyPastor> buenas noches danielmato 
<danielmato> hola CarlosNeyPastor 
<CarlosNeyPastor> buenas noches a todos los presentes en el canal
<CarlosNeyPastor> como estas, danielmato ?
<danielmato> aca, llegando en hora, aunque no se pueda creer...
<CarlosNeyPastor> jajja
<CarlosNeyPastor> ehh...
<CarlosNeyPastor> ping ratman 
<CarlosNeyPastor> viste la wiki que hice de la minuta? (demore porque se me "traspapelo")
<CarlosNeyPastor> habia hecho la minuta y cuando la fui a subir no encontre el documento 
<CarlosNeyPastor> y a hacerla de nuevo 
<danielmato> vide, está muy buena
<danielmato> chan, cosas que pasan
#ubuntu-uy 2012-11-27
<CarlosNeyPastor> me gusta decir que se me traspapelo un odt :P
<CarlosNeyPastor> le da elegancia al termino
<danielmato> ja ja
<danielmato> está lenta la llegada de la gente hoy...
<ratman> oki
<ratman> sigo con lso kata
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola a todos los presentes 
<CarlosNeyPastor> asterismo, danielmato platschi ratman 
<CarlosNeyPastor> hoy somos pocos para la reunion pero podemos comenzar igual
<CarlosNeyPastor> no?
<danielmato> adelante
<ratman> ok
<CarlosNeyPastor> bueno, un tema a tratar hoy es el taller de nivelacion el cual se realizaria el dia 8 de diciembre (lugar a confirmar)
<CarlosNeyPastor> en el taller se va a hablar de Launchpad y Wiki
<CarlosNeyPastor> alguien propone algun tema más?
<ratman> tal vez un ping pong de herramientas luego de terminar esas 2
<danielmato> ya vuelvo
<ratman> creo que tal vez podria llamarlo bolsa de ideas
<ratman> o\
<CarlosNeyPastor> ratman, 
<CarlosNeyPastor> adelante
<ratman> terine
<CarlosNeyPastor> alguien más?
<ratman> si no quedo claro tiempo para habalr cambiar ideas
<ratman> etc
<ratman> .
<CarlosNeyPastor> podriamos dedicar un tiempo despues de los dos temas para preguntas y respuestas 
<CarlosNeyPastor> dentro de el taller de nivelacion 
<ratman> sip a eso referia jejee tambien jeje
<CarlosNeyPastor> es buena la idea, y evacuamos dudas comunes que podemos tener...
<CarlosNeyPastor> esa idea es buena para aplicarla a los talleres en general
<CarlosNeyPastor> asi tenemos un espacio de preguntas cuando son talleres tematicos
<ratman> ya se envio los estatutos, ahora hay que esperar por si hay correcciones
<ratman> eso como noticia
<CarlosNeyPastor> es buena noticia ratman 
<CarlosNeyPastor> bueno, por falta de participacion se termina la reunion del dia de hoy 
<CarlosNeyPastor> gracias a los presentes
<danielmato> volvi
<danielmato> hola SergioMeneses 
<SergioMeneses> danielmato, saludos
<danielmato> como se puede ver, hoy la cosa está bastante silenciosa
<SergioMeneses> danielmato, ando q me duermo ya
<danielmato> SergioMeneses, abrazo grande, espero que el miércoles la charla este más movida
<gchaves> Buenas
<CarlosNeyPastor> buenas gchaves 
<CarlosNeyPastor> como estas?
<gchaves> bien y vos?
<CarlosNeyPastor> bien, buscando unos drivers para instalar una impresora en W2000
<CarlosNeyPastor> vos?
<gchaves> viendo unos bugs
<CarlosNeyPastor> es mas divertido que lo mio seguro
<gchaves> lo malo es que es uno de esos que son divertidos por 2 segundos y después te sacan todas las ganas de vivir
<gchaves> jeje.. igual creo que si, más diveritido que instalar impresoras en win seguro
<CarlosNeyPastor> te la peleo
<CarlosNeyPastor> win 2000, equipo sin red, equipo donde se guardan las base de datos del laboratorio
<gchaves> :S, ese tipo de cosas te hacen preguntar: "¿¿¿¿Por qué????" 
<CarlosNeyPastor> jajajaj
<gchaves> era realmente necesario hacer las cosas complicadas 
<CarlosNeyPastor> son ocurrencias de usuarios
<CarlosNeyPastor> de esos que dicen..que martes mas aburrido
<gchaves> pa', salado
<CarlosNeyPastor> voy a llamar a TI a que vengan a instalar esta impresora extra moderna en una pentium III con w 2000
<CarlosNeyPastor> ahora entiendo por que se suicida la gente
<CarlosNeyPastor> :P 
<gchaves> cups no corre en win?
 * CarlosNeyPastor dramatico
<CarlosNeyPastor> tenes que instalarlo con lo que te da la empresa
<CarlosNeyPastor> o sea nada
<gchaves> :S d-
<gchaves> de casualidad no te dan un virtualbox
<CarlosNeyPastor> si el local fuese un sotano esto es IT Crowd
<CarlosNeyPastor> para?
<gchaves> virtualbox + linux = impresora andando ;P
<CarlosNeyPastor> no puedo
<CarlosNeyPastor> estan casados con MS
<gchaves> que impresora es?
<CarlosNeyPastor> un desastre
<CarlosNeyPastor> hp deskjet 
<CarlosNeyPastor> pera que tengo el numero por aca
<CarlosNeyPastor> 3420
<CarlosNeyPastor> ya baje 3 distintos y no funciaron
<gchaves> supongo que probaste el de la misma página de hp
<CarlosNeyPastor> lo primero que hice
<gchaves> :S que raro que con el driver oficial no funque
<CarlosNeyPastor> es win 2000
<gchaves> te da algún error?
<CarlosNeyPastor> resumiendo 
<CarlosNeyPastor> es un desastre 2000
<CarlosNeyPastor> queda imprimiendo y no pidas mas
<gchaves> http://www.techspot.com/drivers/driver/file/information/7248/
<gchaves> viste eso?
<gchaves> sobre todo la parte que dice que el cable usb tiene que estar desconectado
<CarlosNeyPastor> sip 
<CarlosNeyPastor> lo hice
<CarlosNeyPastor> y...
<CarlosNeyPastor> si tiro la impresora y la maquina no es lo mismo?
<gchaves> jeje. no, pero es muy desestresante
<PabloRubianes> buenas+
<gchaves> buenas PabloRubianes
<PabloRubianes> todo en orden?
<gchaves> todo bien, con muuuuuuuuchas ganas de laburar, vos?
<PabloRubianes> con las miiiiiissssssssmassss ganas 
<gchaves> lo más divertido que tengo para hacer en la próximas horas es: importar una base de datos mysql
<gchaves> el resto es leer código y tirar consultas para ver por qué mandamos un número negativo en un campo
<PabloRubianes> Uruguay Uruguay!
<PabloRubianes> algo parecido hice hace unos dias
<PabloRubianes> :P
<gchaves> y obviamente tratar de ver los logs, que como corresponde son muuuy descriptivosos
<PabloRubianes> los logs son lo mas en toda empresa de software
<PabloRubianes> y si tenes algun boludo programando mas
<gchaves> jaja.. en este caso son baste serios, lo más loco es ver una linea en español, otra en inglés, y obviamente alguna que otra en spanglish
<PabloRubianes> yo vi, no me lo contaron "Pin pam pum.................................... Me hice tortita (Global failure)"
<gchaves> jajaja, yo he mandado algunos como "Esto puede no ser un error si tal cosa"
<PabloRubianes> jajaja
<gchaves> el tema que desde donde logueo no tengo manera de saber si es asi o no
<PabloRubianes> si eso pasa
<nramirezuy> ta concurrido el channel hoy
<nramirezuy> buenas tardes
<gchaves> buenas
<EduardoR> hola gchaves 
<gchaves> hola EduardoR
#ubuntu-uy 2012-11-28
<jox> wenas
<ratman> hol
<ratman> a
<jox> ratman,  como dice que le va!
<SergioMeneses> jox, ratman EduardoR \o
<ratman> bien llevandolo y alli 
<ratman> hola sergio
<jox> ratman,  todo lindo por aca 
<ratman> :)
<jox> hola SergioMeneses 
<jonathan_> buenas como estan
<ratman> nas
<jonathan_> pude solucionar lo de la instalacion
<jonathan_> en realidad no.. conecte la vieja lectora y meti un cd con 11.10 y le hice las 2 actualizaciones 
<ratman> yo tuve biendo pero no me parecio nada importante
<ratman> que raro 
<ratman> igual en el laburo tuve bastante lios y no pude ponerme a verlo bien 
<jonathan_> no he vuelto a probar los usb's pero debe de ser algo en la bios
<ratman> sip algun parametro 
<ratman> o mejor dicho opcion
<jonathan_> a ok igual no importa, gracias igual me ayudaste a descartar posibles errores 
<jonathan_> ahora necesito otra ayudita, estoy metiendole conky y necesito poner 2 archivos en home
<jonathan_> ya le di sudo su que me daria poderes de root pero ni idea
<jonathan_> ando mal en el tema consola 
<ratman> a ver
<ratman> que quieres poner
<jonathan_> un widguet para escritorio
<ratman> tas viendo algun tutorial o algo 
<jonathan_> un adornito que te dice la hora. el consumo de memoria y temperatura del cpu
<jonathan_> http://ulthar.wordpress.com/2012/11/04/conky-widgets-en-el-escritorio/
<ratman> creo que no necesitas root
<ratman> ya que habal de la carpeta home
<jonathan_> si pero al pasar los archivos que baje a la carpeta home, no me deja
<ratman> como se llama tu usuario 
<jonathan_> entro a propiedades y me dice que no tengo ningun permiso
<jonathan_> jonathan
<ratman> oki
<ratman> veras que en el home hay una carpeta llamada jonathan_
<jonathan_> si
<ratman> asi que /home/jonathan
<ratman> es TU home
<jonathan_> oppa
<ratman> coloca esos archivos en esa ruta 
<jonathan_> que novatada
<ratman> los archivos que empiezan con . son ocultos 
<jonathan_> jajaja muchas gracias me estas salvando de una manera impresionante 
<ratman> como info 
<ratman> paraver en grafico los archivos coultos
<ratman> haces ztr + h
<jonathan_> si eso ya lo había leído por ahí 
<ratman> ctrl + h
<ratman> oki
<ratman> para permisos grafico 
<ratman> boton derecho 
<ratman> y le das permisos
<ratman> para agregar al inicio das al bton de ubuntu y busca aplicacones inicio 
<ratman> y agregas una nueva entrada
<ratman> con eso deberia estar
<jonathan_> ya esta listo el pollo
<ratman> :)
<jonathan_> me quedo muy feo, muy al medio de el escritorio se va
<ratman> hay ajustes pero no recuerdo biien 
<ratman> lo unico que uso es el yakuake
<jonathan_> para que sirve? 
<ratman> mejordicho el guake
<ratman> es uan terminal 
<ratman> rapida
<jonathan_> ok
<jonathan_> ya encontré las configuraciones del conky
<ratman> :)
<jonathan_> es abriendo uno de esos 2 archivos que tenia que poner en home
<jonathan_> bueno me voy, que andes bien, gracias por todo.
<ratman> denada
<ratman> ta ñluego 
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, saludos
<PabloRubianes> hola SergioMeneses 
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, bien bien por aca viendo el cap de twd
<SergioMeneses> hable con alucardni esta tarde y con diego turcios
<SergioMeneses> se nos van a unir
<SergioMeneses> tengo q enviar email acerca de eso 
<PabloRubianes> genial
<PabloRubianes> tenemos que activar la lista de correo de entusiastas entonces
<SergioMeneses> exacto
<SergioMeneses> pero primero quiero enviarles un email grupal y cuando tengamos la reuniion si ponemos a funcionar la lista de manera oficial
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> btw PabloRubianes estuve hablando con balloons esta tarde
<SergioMeneses>  /o\
<PabloRubianes> sobre?
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, sobre el quality team
<SergioMeneses> empece a trabajar con ellos
<PabloRubianes> bien
<SergioMeneses> si
<PabloRubianes> triage bugs?
<SergioMeneses> de paso complete mas las referencias del proyecto latino
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, bug-squad
<SergioMeneses> pero esa gente hace de todo
<SergioMeneses> hasta motu 
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> yo empeze a hacer cosas con bugs en el 5 a day
<PabloRubianes> pero despues deje de tener tiempo
<PabloRubianes> tengo que volver a eso
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, tenes a la mano la wiki de Daniel?... sin querer no la anote pensando q era la de Eduardo :S
<PabloRubianes> wiki...../DanielMato
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, le quedo buena no?
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, deja miro
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, si esta bien chida :D
<SergioMeneses> aunque hbiera puesto una foto
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> lo va a agregar
<PabloRubianes> pero estaba buscando una que salga bien :P
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, mira la mia: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> q se tome una en el baño como hacen las nias del facebook
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<PabloRubianes> la mia no tiene foto wiki.ubuntu.com/PabloRubianes
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, neh
<SergioMeneses> pone alguna
<SergioMeneses> de brazil o algo asi
<PabloRubianes> si tengo que poner alguna...
<PabloRubianes> bueno me voy a dormir...
<PabloRubianes> saludos SergioMeneses !
<nramirezuy> buenos dias
<SergioMeneses> noches!
#ubuntu-uy 2012-11-29
<PabloRubianes> buenas
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, \o
<PabloRubianes> hola
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, aqui haciendo correr un sitio en php
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, ando tratando de correr un sitio en php pero no me lo muestra... me manda el archivo como a descargar
<SergioMeneses> y ya tengo el soporte para php5 y demas
<SergioMeneses> el lamp completo
<PabloRubianes> que raro
<SergioMeneses> si
<PabloRubianes> no te muestra nada php?
<SergioMeneses> no se q sera
<SergioMeneses> no
<PabloRubianes> pero es la primera vez que corres un lamp?
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, no
<SergioMeneses> el phpinfo corre
<SergioMeneses> osea q si hay php
<PabloRubianes> que rario
<SergioMeneses> pero no se porq la app no me quiere correr la condenada
<PabloRubianes> y en el local anda?
<SergioMeneses> ando desde mi laptop
<SergioMeneses> a modo local
<PabloRubianes> jaja
<PabloRubianes> anda loquito :P
<SergioMeneses> dios q si
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, se supone q si entro a un directorio dentro de www usando el navegador me lo deberia listar desde el navegador, no?
<PabloRubianes> como?
<PabloRubianes> no entendi
<PabloRubianes> queres entrar a /www?
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, quiero correr el index
<SergioMeneses> entonces esta dentro de /var/www/misitio/index.php
<PabloRubianes> localhost
<SergioMeneses> entonces
<SergioMeneses> si
<SergioMeneses> localhost/misitio/index.php
<PabloRubianes> localhost/misitio
<SergioMeneses> deberia funcionar desde el browser
<PabloRubianes> tendria que entrar
<SergioMeneses> no nada
<SergioMeneses> queda en blanco
<PabloRubianes> sin el index
<SergioMeneses> ==
<PabloRubianes> pero el phpinfo lo encuentra?
<SergioMeneses> queda en blanco
<SergioMeneses> si
<SergioMeneses> el phpinfo correo
<PabloRubianes> si pones un .html lo ves?
<SergioMeneses> localhost/info.php
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, si cree un html y corre bien
<SergioMeneses> no se q sera
<SergioMeneses> :O
<PabloRubianes> jajja
<PabloRubianes> y si lo pones todo en la raiz?
<PabloRubianes> sin el misitio?
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, unimix como que no hay mucha gente :S
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, cuando puse el html dentro del directorio no lo pude accesar
<PabloRubianes> la reunion era ahora
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, entonces los permisos o la conf de apache esta mal
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, si voy a revisar la conf del apache
<SergioMeneses> porq == no funcionno
<SergioMeneses> permisos estan 777
<SergioMeneses> xD
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, ese tasksel instala todas las cosas incompletas :S
<unimix> Buenas ...
<EuzkoArima> Buenas (tarde pero seguro)
<unimix> SergioMeneses, te falta agregar .php al index de archivos de inicio del site
<unimix> es parte de la configuracion del Apache cuando usas PHP
<SergioMeneses> unimix, como asi?
<unimix> EuzkoArima, o/
<SergioMeneses> si ya lo tienen
<SergioMeneses> son archivos php
<SergioMeneses> unimix, EuzkoArima eduardor \o
<unimix> ya sea en apache.conf o en el virtual host (depende como este configuracdo tu server)
<unimix> hay que agregar la extension .php para que sepa que tambien tiene que considerar esos archivos como index
<SergioMeneses> unimix, huy creo q en el conf
<unimix> ademas le esta faltando activar el modulo de PHP al Apache
<SergioMeneses> deja reviso
<SergioMeneses> unimix, tenes un link?
<unimix> a ver .... mientras busco verifica que modulos de Apache tenes activados
<unimix> esto lo ves en /etc/apache2/mods-enabled
<unimix> si no ves los archivos php5.conf y php5.load en ese directorio, es porque no esta activado el modulo de PHP para Apache2
<SergioMeneses> unimix si si estan
<unimix> y por eso el browser descarga el .php en lugar de interpretarlo
<SergioMeneses> q pena no responder rapido pero como no era un pm no segui en el irc xD
<SergioMeneses> unimix, estan en el /mods-available
<SergioMeneses> y en el mods-enabled
<SergioMeneses> en ambos directorios
<unimix> si, logico, ahi tenes todos los modulos de PHP. Pero no te dije que te fijes ahi sino en mods-enabled, que no es lo mismo
<unimix> ah, ok ... sigo ...
<SergioMeneses> incluso ejecutando: /usr/sbin/apache2ctl -t -D DUMP_MODULES
<SergioMeneses> aparece el php5
<unimix> y en /etc/apache2/httpd.conf tenes una linea como esta:
<unimix> AddType application/x-httpd-php .php
<SergioMeneses> unimix, no tengo ese directorio
<SergioMeneses> digo ese archivo
<PabloRubianes_> hola
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes_, hola
<unimix> arrancamos o hacemos charla de cafe ?
<PabloRubianes> charla de cafe no?
<unimix> dale
<PabloRubianes> no hay mucha concurrencia
<unimix> a veces me pregunto si somos cinco giles en toda la comunidad Ubuntu de LA
<unimix> interesados en algo como UbuConLA :)
<PabloRubianes> esta medio raro la cosa
<unimix> si, coincido
<EuzkoArima> unimix somos mas ... pero dispuestos a laburar .... es otra cosa ;)
<PabloRubianes> no hay mucho entusiasmo...
<PabloRubianes> aviso rapido
<PabloRubianes> contesto canonical
<SergioMeneses> :O
<unimix> si bien pareceria cierto, no empieces con el bajon yoroguam PabloRubianes
<EuzkoArima> para mi es como que dan todo "por hecho" (pensamiento mágico)
<unimix> puff
<PabloRubianes> resumiento todavia no abrieron el presupuesto de 2013
<PabloRubianes> que les mande un mail en enero
<unimix> si, leia la respuesta pedorra, perdon, burocratica
<PabloRubianes> EuzkoArima, es asi
<PabloRubianes> en realidad se le olvido responderme
<unimix> la excusa del backlog abultado esta de moda
<PabloRubianes> y hable con beuno y me respondieron al toque
<unimix> como si los demas no tuvieran otra cosa que hacer
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, bueno enviales eso el 1o de enero
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, si
<PabloRubianes> bueno pero sobre el entusiasmo
<PabloRubianes> como que nos veo quedados
<PabloRubianes> de arg siempre estan unimix y EuzkoArima  y colombia aparte de SergioMeneses nunca aparecio nadie
<unimix> el 3 de Enero porque el 10 corres riesgo que te diga "I'm sorry but the annual budget is closed"
<PabloRubianes> el 2 de enero tienen mi mail ahi....
<unimix> por eso dije lo de los cinco giles
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, sin embargo veo las actas de estas reuniones en la lista
<SergioMeneses> incluso ayer hablaron de eso en la reunion del concilio
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, otra vez repito
<PabloRubianes> si la ayuda de colombia va a ser leer el log estamos al horno
<PabloRubianes> no es de malo pero a distancia se pueden hacer pila de cosas
<unimix> sin papas siquiera
<unimix> que habria que hacer para entusiasmar a la gente ?
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, creo que como no se ven como organizadores pues no se les ve por aqui
<SergioMeneses> imho
<unimix> que no sea regalar dinero, autos o sexo ?
<SergioMeneses> unimix, o0
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, pero parte de ser organizadores de 2014 es estar en el 2013
<PabloRubianes> sino la experiencia se pierde
<unimix> totalmente
<unimix> y se enfrian los animos
<SergioMeneses> :S
<PabloRubianes> en uruguay aprendimos pila de la edicion argentina
<PabloRubianes> y estamos de construir en base a eso
<unimix> ademas, a quienes le interese destacarse dentro de la comunidad Ubuntu, nada mejor que participar en algo asi
<SergioMeneses> se me ocurre una invitacion o algo asi.. pero bueno
<PabloRubianes> pero si nadie de colombia se integra, donde la 2014 sea en colombia, todo lo que hicimos fue una idea de hacer un evento
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, entiendo tu idea y la comparto
<PabloRubianes> no es un palo para colombia SergioMeneses es una preocupacion
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, es una realidad
<unimix> si esto fuera una revalidacion de LoCo Team, preguntaria: "SergioMeneses, hay mas miembros en Ubuntu-co aparte de vos ?"
<SergioMeneses> llamese como se llame
<SergioMeneses> unimix, claro... \o/
<unimix> sin que sea tomado como un "pase de factura"
<SergioMeneses> unimix, aunque ya no soy administrador estoy como soporte de la comunidad
<unimix> (SergioMeneses, si ya lo se, pero no pude aguantar la ironia)
<SergioMeneses> unimix, si es cierto en este contexto
<SergioMeneses> bueno me comprometo a que al menos para la proxima reunion habra al menos otro miembro de uco mas
<unimix> o son re-heavies/re-jodidos o estan poniendote una meta baja para no sentirte presionado
<unimix> que vengan todos a una reunion para ver como es !!
<PabloRubianes> jaja
<PabloRubianes> en el llamado a charlas ya hay 2 inscriptos con propuestas
<PabloRubianes> uno es venezolano, cesar
<SergioMeneses> unimix, PabloRubianes los  entiendo... no crean q no
<SergioMeneses> cesar sevilla?
<PabloRubianes> ese mismo
<unimix> Se, porque los he leido, que Ubuntu-co es muy activo localmente, mucho mas que ARgentina en este momento, pero esto es algo mucho mas novedoso, integrador, ambicioso
<SergioMeneses> excelente
<PabloRubianes> lo unico que tengo que confirmar es si entendio que era presencial en uruguay :P
<PabloRubianes> sobretodo ambicioso
<SergioMeneses> se puede
<unimix> si, tanto como querramos y ahi esta lo interesante de esto
<SergioMeneses> ++
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, unimix que mas puntos hay?
 * SergioMeneses silba
<PabloRubianes> el local
<unimix> Si Cesar no puede viajar, podriamos probar de usar G+HangOuts para publicar la charla
<PabloRubianes> eduardor estan en tratativas con la Facultad de Arquitectura
<PabloRubianes> la cosa viene lenta porque son empleados publicos
<PabloRubianes> pero la idea es hacerla ahi
<unimix> unas cuantas docenas mas de puntos pendientes de intercambio y definiciones, pero nada pero nada se logra sin la participacion de la gente
<PabloRubianes> es aca http://www.viajeauruguay.com/imagenes_articulos/5(1).jpg
<unimix> esto no sale con el esfuerzo de tres personas
<unimix> y ahi esta la preocupacion que mencionaba PabloRubianes
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> y sobre la parte grafica hay un chico que podria hacerla pero podriamos juntarlo con parte de grafica libre que apoye
<PabloRubianes> si ellos quieren
<EuzkoArima> no creo que los de grafica libre tengan problemas con eso, tienen espíritu cooperativista
<unimix> es mas, podemos llegar a lograr una buena edicion 2013 entre ARG y UY pero la idea es que sea mas representativa, abarcativa, participativa
<unimix> con miembros de otros LoCos
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, q es eso de viaje uruguay?
<PabloRubianes> aparte los chicos de grafica libre van a ser muy bienvenidos si se hace en facultad de arquitectura porque va a haber mucho publico grafico
<unimix> Al final, vamos a terminar con la ayuda de Gez ya que el esta complicado hasta fin de año y despues se libera un poco
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, una pagina no se, es la foto de la facultad
<SergioMeneses> ok
<PabloRubianes> yo en cuanto arranquemos con un grafico me pongo con la web
<PabloRubianes> mi idea es que se base en la pagina de la UDS
<PabloRubianes> por una cuestion de estilo
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, suena bien
<PabloRubianes> o piensan que es mejor patear el tablero con algo mas radical?
<SergioMeneses> me gusta el estio uds
<SergioMeneses> sobre todo por la distribucion de la informacion
<unimix> PabloRubianes, las ideas sobre ggraficos que tengas pasamelas que las voy haciendo circular/trabajar
<PabloRubianes> dake
<PabloRubianes> dale
<PabloRubianes> algo medio asi http://uy.pycon.org/
<PabloRubianes> tambien me gusta
<PabloRubianes> pero naranja
<PabloRubianes> ponele
<SergioMeneses> a ver
<PabloRubianes> no tienen nada que ver con UDS
<PabloRubianes> que es mas sitio coorporativo
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, el sitio de pycon se ve bien
<SergioMeneses> puede ser
<EuzkoArima> me gusta el estilo del sitio
<PabloRubianes> del de pycon? EuzkoArima 
<SergioMeneses> pero me parece q la parte de las redes sociales deberian estar en un modulo a la derecha
<SergioMeneses> con unos tweets o algo asi
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, era de muestra 
<EuzkoArima> PabloRubianes si el de pycon
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, y la mia una idea ;)
<PabloRubianes> ja
<PabloRubianes> bueno podemos hacer algo asi mas moderno
<PabloRubianes> que llame la atencion
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, podemos poner unos iconos interesantes
<PabloRubianes> para eso queremos a los graficos
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, EuzkoArima unimix miren unos iconos de este sitio http://developer.ubuntu.com/
<SergioMeneses> son al estilo nuevo ubuntu
<SergioMeneses> miren e icono de twitter ... bastante bueno
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, estan mejores los de http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/
<EuzkoArima> si, estan buenos, mi duda es si pega con el estilo general que muestra pycon
<PabloRubianes> EuzkoArima, no
<PabloRubianes> yo que yo decia es
<SergioMeneses> si puede ser
<SergioMeneses> es cuestion de gustos
<PabloRubianes> o vamos por un dise;o mas o menos Ubuntu o pegamos el golpe de efecto
<SergioMeneses> ambos se ven bien
<PabloRubianes> a mi me llama mas la atencion la segunda
<unimix> a mi me llama mas la atencion un site que comunique adecuadamente
<unimix> el cotillon es accesorio
<PabloRubianes> eso es verdad
<SergioMeneses> pues si
<PabloRubianes> bueno me pongo con eso a ver si armo los mocks
<PabloRubianes> para el dise;ador
<unimix> cuando digo adecuadamente, me refiero a: Que es UbuConLA ? Objetivos, documentos y referencias a ediciones anteriores, proximas ediciones, actividades periodicas (reuniones, etc.)
<PabloRubianes> unimix, hay que ver los textos
<unimix> material de charlas, fotos, etc.
<PabloRubianes> yo tengo una carpeta de gdrive para compartir
<PabloRubianes> y que todos tengamos los docs
<PabloRubianes> me parece que es lo mejor para ese material
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, ponla en uone
<PabloRubianes> no?
<unimix> Una buena parte esta. Es cuestion de pegarle una revisada y ajustar lo que acordemos mejorar
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, para editar documentos uone no es lo mejor
<PabloRubianes> sobretodo porque si 2 estan a la vez con el doc fuiste
<unimix> en eso nadie le gana a GDocs
<unimix> antes de que nos vayamos hasta la proxima reunion, quiero dejar en claro que ...
<unimix> lo que estamos necesitando es que otros miembros se arrimen a esta locura para ayudarnos, sea con una opinion, sea con laburo especifico, sea con ideas, etc.
<PabloRubianes> eso mismo
<unimix> y que se entusiasmen y contagien a sus compañeros para que tambien se acerquen
<EuzkoArima> ok, nos llevamos como tarea, cada uno conseguir mas gente en su propio loco ?
<unimix> es decir, di-fu-sion !
<unimix> Sep
<SergioMeneses> si en eso tenes razon
<PabloRubianes> EuzkoArima, aca si
<PabloRubianes> hoy justo 2 daniel y carlos no puedieron estar
<PabloRubianes> pero generalmente estan
<PabloRubianes> el sabado los veo
<SergioMeneses> perfecto
<unimix> bueno, gente, nos estamos viendo el proximo miercoles a la misma hora y por el mismo canal, si no surge algo antes
<unimix> Gracias por el aguante de estar aqui ahora.
<EuzkoArima> ok, nos vemos
<unimix> Me voy a dormir porque no doy massss !
<PabloRubianes> dale saludos
<SergioMeneses> eso eso
<SergioMeneses> saludos!
<EuzkoArima> Saludos
 * SergioMeneses a seguir luchando con el php
<SergioMeneses> bueno hoy aprovecho y duermo temprano
<SergioMeneses> nos vemos luego compañeros
<nramirezuy> buenos dias
<EduardoR> hola
<CarlosNeyPastor> buenas
<EduardoR> al final pude subir el video sobre Launchpad a Youtube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NvSkokRsM94
<EduardoR> que opinan?
<EduardoR> Que se le puede mejorar?
<CarlosNeyPastor> para mi el video esta bien 
<CarlosNeyPastor> es facil de seguir
<EduardoR> Me pidieron que explicara mas Que es Launchpad
<EduardoR> lo de "Plataforma colaborativa" parece que muchos no lo entienden
<CarlosNeyPastor> Para hacerlo mas explicado tendrias que ponerle audio
<CarlosNeyPastor> y explicar a lo Cassinelli 
<EduardoR> tiene audio?
<EduardoR> claro que tien
<EduardoR> tiene
<CarlosNeyPastor> no tengo audio aca en el laburo 
<EduardoR> jajaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> ehh
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo no tengo audio :?
<CarlosNeyPastor> ç:P
<EduardoR> tengo el texto que leí
<CarlosNeyPastor> hoy te mando un mail con alguna contribucion desde mi punto de vista
<EduardoR> pero me paspa sincronizarlo
<CarlosNeyPastor> en casa tengo audio 
<CarlosNeyPastor> :P
<CarlosNeyPastor> jajaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> por otro lado 
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo mejore la guia
<CarlosNeyPastor> le cambie pila de detalles
<CarlosNeyPastor> despues la mando y me dan su opinon
<EduardoR> :)
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola a todos
<CarlosNeyPastor> EduardoR, 
<CarlosNeyPastor> como estas?
<CarlosNeyPastor> mande una guia por mail 
<CarlosNeyPastor> hablando con rubianes le hice unas cuantas modificaciones
<CarlosNeyPastor> despues te mando la nueva version 
<gchaves> Hola CarlosNeyPastor
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola gchaves 
<CarlosNeyPastor> andas bien?
<gchaves> bien y vos?
<CarlosNeyPastor> bien, siguiendo un proyecto que tengo hace unos dias/semanas/mes
<CarlosNeyPastor> vos?
<gchaves> acá viendo de como hacer que 3 o 4 versiones de schemas de base de datos queden iguales
<gchaves> sin saber cuál es la que anda bien
<CarlosNeyPastor> buen laburo...
<EduardoR> hola CarlosNeyPastor , voy en la página 9
<EduardoR> y entré en FB.... (ahí me quedé)
<EduardoR> opss, sigo en la 9
#ubuntu-uy 2012-11-30
<CarlosNeyPastor> magu42, 
<CarlosNeyPastor> como estas?
<CarlosNeyPastor> que sorpresa encontrarte por aca
<magu42> como va CarlosNeyPastor 
<CarlosNeyPastor> bien, ya rumbeando para el mundo onirico 
<CarlosNeyPastor> dia largo 
<CarlosNeyPastor> vos?
<magu42> algo parecido 
<CarlosNeyPastor> jajaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> magu42, 
<magu42> vi luz y entré
<CarlosNeyPastor> ajja
<CarlosNeyPastor> algo parecido 
<CarlosNeyPastor> te iba a contar
<CarlosNeyPastor> reestructure y corregi toda la guia
<CarlosNeyPastor> qeu habia hecho 
<magu42> porque toda?  si estaba bien
<CarlosNeyPastor> o sea
<CarlosNeyPastor> le cambie la sintaxis a unas cuantas cosas
<CarlosNeyPastor> y corregi errores 
<CarlosNeyPastor> y detalles 
<CarlosNeyPastor> me mande una siesta y la corregi despues
<CarlosNeyPastor> la colgue en mi wiki
<CarlosNeyPastor> si ver como quedo 
<CarlosNeyPastor> ahora arranque con otro proyecto de guia
<magu42> cual otro?
<CarlosNeyPastor> una más detallada y solo con entorno grafico 
<CarlosNeyPastor> esta que hice uso los dos
<CarlosNeyPastor> me tiro a terminal como nadie
<CarlosNeyPastor> y si alguien que arranca no va a usar terminal de una
<magu42> jaja, jueeerra terminal
<CarlosNeyPastor> voy a hacer una solo usando entorno y con mas capturas
 * CarlosNeyPastor es feliz con Terminal
<magu42> a la terminal se llega si tienes necesidad o interés
<CarlosNeyPastor> si
<magu42> sino , pa que
<CarlosNeyPastor> porque es mejor!!!
<magu42> jaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> nada mejor que Synaptic y terminal!
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero ta
<CarlosNeyPastor> detalle
<magu42> ya sé , pero los usuarios "normales" no la precisan
<CarlosNeyPastor> por eso 
<magu42> y espanta
<CarlosNeyPastor> por eso quiero hacer una sin terminal
<magu42> mejor asi
<CarlosNeyPastor> ese es el tema
<CarlosNeyPastor> a mi me espanto cuando la vi 
<magu42> jaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> poorque hice desastre como 6 veces usando termianl
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero ahora es lo mejor
<CarlosNeyPastor> es mas 
<magu42> a mi no , soy anterior al entorno grafico  jajajaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> estoy haciendo pruebas de Ubuntu sin entrono grafico
<CarlosNeyPastor> o sea
<CarlosNeyPastor> server
<magu42> una vez instalé ubuntu server  , para ver
<magu42> y nada , es eso , un server 
<CarlosNeyPastor> si 
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero lo he probado muy poco 
<CarlosNeyPastor> y esta bueno familiarizarme 
<CarlosNeyPastor> con el chiche
<CarlosNeyPastor> :P
<CarlosNeyPastor> magu42, tenes la URL de mi wiki?
<CarlosNeyPastor> te pregunto porque me voy a hacer las vueltas respectivas para hacer uso de mi cucha
<magu42> ya la encontré
<CarlosNeyPastor> así cuando tengas tiempo ojeas la guia que termine haciendo y me mandas un mail con una opinion
<CarlosNeyPastor> si no te jode
<CarlosNeyPastor> puede ser?
<magu42> un placer
<magu42> para
<CarlosNeyPastor> si
<CarlosNeyPastor> decime
<magu42> tengo la de ubuntu
<magu42> ahhhh
<CarlosNeyPastor> cual?
<magu42> ahi está que bol
<CarlosNeyPastor> jajajjajaja
<magu42> Guía de uso medio para usuario de Ubuntu
<CarlosNeyPastor> claro 
<magu42> Guía nivel medio de Terminal
<CarlosNeyPastor> termino siendo esa
<CarlosNeyPastor> es el recorte del la otra
<magu42> la veo y te comento por mail 
<CarlosNeyPastor> bueno magu42 me voy a dirmir
<magu42> o por acá , si nos encontramos
<CarlosNeyPastor> dale
<CarlosNeyPastor> genial gracias
<magu42> dale
<CarlosNeyPastor> abrazo 
<magu42> nas noches
<CarlosNeyPastor> nos estamos hablando
<CarlosNeyPastor> igualmente
<PabloRubianes> hola magu42 
<magu42> como andas PabloRubianes ?
<PabloRubianes> llevandola vos?
<magu42> bien , ya me iba , estaba charlando con Carlos
<magu42> nas PabloRubianes 
<PabloRubianes> saludos magu42 
<magu42> tengo que ir a buscar a mi hija a un cumpleaños  :-(
<magu42> sls
<CarlosNeyPastor> buenos y humedos dias
<gchaves> buenas
<CarlosNeyPastor> como va todo,gchaves?
<gchaves> todo bien, viendo llover un poco mientras carga todo
<CarlosNeyPastor> jaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo esperando que pare de llover para ir a ver un pc que no entra al dominio
<CarlosNeyPastor> un desastre
<CarlosNeyPastor> EduardoR, 
<CarlosNeyPastor> como andas?
<CarlosNeyPastor> ping EduardoR 
<EduardoR> yes!
<EduardoR> CarlosNeyPastor: 
<CarlosNeyPastor_> COM OANDAS?
<CarlosNeyPastor_> como andas?
<CarlosNeyPastor_> (perdon por la mayuscula)
<CarlosNeyPastor_> viste la guia?
<CarlosNeyPastor> sufrio un recote interesante
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero basicamente esta igual 
<CarlosNeyPastor> solo que le saque lo de Terminal
<nramirezuy> alguno tiene idea como va la ong?
#ubuntu-uy 2012-12-01
<CarlosNeyPastor> ratman, 
<CarlosNeyPastor> como estas?
#ubuntu-uy 2012-12-02
<ratman> buenas
#ubuntu-uy 2013-11-26
<CarlosNeyPastor> Licenciado magu42 
<CarlosNeyPastor> como le va?
<magu42> bien y ud don CarlosNeyPastor ?
<CarlosNeyPastor> Bien, me entregaron las notas de las materias de fin de curso de Educacion Media Profesonal
<CarlosNeyPastor> me queda el ultimo año 
<CarlosNeyPastor> no me lleve ni una materia
<CarlosNeyPastor> por suerte
<magu42> bien de bien
<magu42> te felicito
<CarlosNeyPastor> gracias
<CarlosNeyPastor> me costro
<CarlosNeyPastor> costo*
<CarlosNeyPastor> vas a la comida el 7?
<magu42> si
<CarlosNeyPastor> ahh entonces no voy yo
<CarlosNeyPastor> :P
<CarlosNeyPastor> demas!
<magu42> jeje
<CarlosNeyPastor> nos vemos ahi y hablamos de todo un poco 
<CarlosNeyPastor> :D
<magu42> sep
<CarlosNeyPastor> ahora me vas a ver conectado mas seguido 
<CarlosNeyPastor> a lo uqe termine las clases
<magu42> merecidas vacaciones
<CarlosNeyPastor> ni tanto 
<CarlosNeyPastor> sigo laburando con un par de proyectos que tengo 
<magu42> si , pero no es igual
<magu42> en una buena
<CarlosNeyPastor> si es verdad
<CarlosNeyPastorM> Magu
<CarlosNeyPastorM> Volvi
<magu42> si voy por la ruta no me puedo meter por Rossi no?
<magu42> no hay acceso
<CarlosNeyPastorM> Tuve que salir 
<CarlosNeyPastorM> No
<magu42> me parecia
<CarlosNeyPastorM> Tenes que ir hasta el empalm3 con capurro
<magu42> primero por uruguayana y después por hns gil
<CarlosNeyPastorM> No
<CarlosNeyPastorM> Gil esta cortada por el ouente peatonal en uruguayana
<CarlosNeyPastorM> Hadta capurro
<CarlosNeyPastorM> Sin chance
<magu42> uhhh quek
<magu42> solo por capurro
<magu42> no se ve en el mapa ese peatonal je
<CarlosNeyPastorM> Zip
<magu42> ah el del tren?
<CarlosNeyPastorM> Si
<magu42> ya veo 
<CarlosNeyPastorM> Donse pasa el tren gil es peatonal
<magu42> que grande google earth
<magu42> jeje
<SergioMeneses> CarlosNeyPastor, magu42 PabloRubianes \o
<magu42> hola SergioMeneses 
<CarlosNeyPastorM> Buenas
<CarlosNeyPastorM> Todo trabqui Sergieneses
<CarlosNeyPastorM> ?
<SergioMeneses> bien bien :D
<magu42> no pegaste una tecla CarlosNeyPastor 
<magu42> jaj
<CarlosNeyPastorM> Opa estoy de escribir desde el cel no me gusta
<magu42> la otra docena de computadoras no andan?
<CarlosNeyPastorM> O el teclado es muy chuco o tengo un bizcocho de dedo
<CarlosNeyPastorM> Jajaja
<CarlosNeyPastorM> Me quede sin saldo para la m
<magu42> ah cierto estan reinstalando.........
<CarlosNeyPastorM> Dam3 5 ya vuelvo
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> magu42, SergioMeneses  volvi
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola PabloRubianes 
<magu42> en que andas CarlosNeyPastor 
<CarlosNeyPastor> fui hasta lo de mi novia
<magu42> ahhhh ok
<CarlosNeyPastor> estoy usando el notebook ahora
<CarlosNeyPastor> es mucho mas comodo
<CarlosNeyPastor> aparte llueve
<CarlosNeyPastor> de menos
<magu42> acá empezo a llover ahora
<magu42> D-
<CarlosNeyPastor> si
<PabloRubianes> hola CarlosNeyPastor 
<PabloRubianes> todo bien?
<CarlosNeyPastor> hoy me paso que salia de configurar unas maquinas con CDC en el trabajo y se largo tremendo bombaz
<CarlosNeyPastor> bien, aca 
<CarlosNeyPastor> viendo como me rtansformo en acuaman
<CarlosNeyPastor> magu42 SergioMeneses  PabloRubianes  en un rato regreso nuevamente
<magu42> dale 
<magu42> nas 
<magu42>  aprovecho y me voy a dormir 
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, CarlosNeyPastor calisto dias!
<PabloRubianes> hola SergioMeneses 
<calisto> Buen día SergioMeneses, que hora es en colombia?
<SergioMeneses> calisto, 9:05
<calisto> SergioMeneses: aca es medio dia
<CarlosNeyPastor> Buenas a todos los presentes y los no presentes tambien
<calisto> Eso me hace recordar, un curso de telescopios
<calisto> que realice hace tiempo
<SergioMeneses> calisto, jeje
<calisto> en el brindis de fin de año
<calisto> una de las participantes
<calisto> que trabajaba en un CTI (unidad de cuidados intensivos)
<calisto> brindo, porque estamos vivos
<calisto> la sala quedo en silencio
<SergioMeneses> calisto, jajaja
<calisto> luego nos matamos de la riza
<SergioMeneses> calisto, PabloRubianes CarlosNeyPastor mis ultimas palabras antes de morir serán: http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m422oru8dI1rw7rw9o1_500.png
<CarlosNeyPastor> jajajaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> EduardoR, 
<zaza> buenas tardes
<CarlosNeyPastor> buenas
<zaza> que tal?
<zaza> estaba bajando kubuntu
<zaza> y dando vueltas di con Ubuntu Uy
<zaza> se siguen reuniendo?
<CarlosNeyPastor> si 
<CarlosNeyPastor> el 7 hay una reunion 
<CarlosNeyPastor> en la tortuguita
<CarlosNeyPastor> a las 21
<CarlosNeyPastor> ratman
<CarlosNeyPastor> al otro canal
<ratman> si ya se
<zaza> ok, gracias
#ubuntu-uy 2014-11-25
<danielmato> buenas
<walter_orsi> buenas...!
<danielmato> buenas
<walter_orsi> q se cuenta...? alguna novedad?
<walter_orsi> estuve un tiempo desaparecido pero he vuelto
<danielmato> igual yo
<danielmato> aca peleando con una placa ralink
<danielmato> es actualizar kernel y perder el bluetooth
<walter_orsi> pah... q joda!
<danielmato> toca compilar, pero es una pavada
<danielmato> vos?
<walter_orsi> yo, tratando d aprender un poco más para ver si puedo solucionar algunas cosas q no me funcan bien...
<walter_orsi> desde q migré a linux (lubuntu) no tengo touchpad en mi netbook
<danielmato> que versión de lubuntu? que touchpad?
<walter_orsi> el touchpad es un synaptic y lubuntu 12.04 lts
<walter_orsi> perdon, 14.04 lts
<danielmato> ok
<danielmato> es raro, no debería haber dramas
<danielmato> no anda para nada?
<walter_orsi> no tengo touchpad, directamente
<walter_orsi> hay un comando q ahora no recuerdo q t dice si tenés algo instalado...
<walter_orsi> a mi no me dice nada! :D
<danielmato> sudo lshwd
<danielmato> o sea listar hardware
<walter_orsi> me dice q no encuentra ese comando...
<danielmato> ups lo escribí mal
<danielmato> es sudo lshw
<danielmato> se me pialó la d
<walter_orsi> ah, ahora sí
<walter_orsi> pah, es un chorizo la lista esta! :D
<danielmato> eso fue por escribir a las apuradas
<danielmato> si, te tiene que aparecer todo el hardware
<danielmato> busca el synaptic a ver si aparece
<walter_orsi> mirá, viché toda la lista y synaptic no aparece nada... cómo debería aparecer el touchpad? como synaptic?
<danielmato> no estará deshabilitado desde la bios?
<danielmato> fijate con este comando si lo detecta
<danielmato> xinput list
<walter_orsi> me aparece un "virtual core pointer" que debe ser el mouse inalambrico q uso por no tener touchpad
<danielmato> uno solo te aparece?
<walter_orsi> me aparecen 2 grandes grupos: virtual core pointer y virtual core keyboard
<walter_orsi> dentro de poniter, me aparecen 2
<walter_orsi> virtual core xtest pointer y 2.4g rx
<walter_orsi> quiźas si desconecto el mouse inalambrico y corro de nuevo el comando...?
<danielmato> dale
<danielmato> pero si hay dos es que lo ve...
<walter_orsi> al quitar el mouse usb, solo queda el virtual core xtest pointer
<walter_orsi> q touchpad es ese??? virtual core xtest pointer??? :D
<danielmato> tiene que ser ese
<danielmato> dame un rato y veo que encuentro, hasta acá llego con lo que sé...
<danielmato> tengo que irme ahora, pero mañana te tengo algo para solucionarlo
<walter_orsi> dale, muchas gracias... igual, con lo q me ayudaste yo tb puedo buscar algo... yo no sabía interpretar lo que tiraba el comando...
<danielmato> dale
<danielmato> nos hablamos mañana
<danielmato> saludos!
<ubuntero> Hola.
<ubuntero> ¿Si hacemos un war game?
<magu42> lun nov 24 23:03:40 UYST 2014
<danielmato> buenas
<magu42> como va danielmato 
<danielmato> hola magu42 
<magu42> holas
<danielmato> aca llegando, temprano
<danielmato> raro no?
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> cierto
<danielmato> viene aflojando la locura, parece
<magu42> de?
<danielmato> en el laburo
<magu42> ahhhhh
<magu42> mejor asi
<danielmato> shhhh, por las dudas no lo digamos en voz alta
<magu42> jajajaja
<danielmato> como va todo?
<magu42> acá llevandola , como dice ratman
<danielmato> ja ja, si
<magu42> ceno y vuelvo
<danielmato> dale
#ubuntu-uy 2014-11-26
 * magu42 is back (gone 00:32:05)
<magu42> pipon
<danielmato> yo igual
<magu42> jeje
<danielmato> voy a buscar combustible geek y vuelvo
<magu42> dale
<danielmato> volvi
<magu42> taba cerca el café
<magu42> jeje
<danielmato> ya volví a 14.04 no pude conmigo
<danielmato> si si, cafetera al lado
<magu42> que era lo que no te andaba en 14.04 ??
<danielmato> el equipo vino con 12.04... pase a 14.10, y andaba muuuuy lento el nautilus, así que baje a LTS y no embromé más
<danielmato> lo único es que cada vez que cambio de kernel para que me funcione la lucecita del wifi tengo que compilar el módulo
<danielmato> pero es una pavada
<magu42> ahhh  nada entonces , la lucesita era nomás 
<magu42> dejá una lts 
<magu42> como debe ser 
<magu42> lo demás es testing
<danielmato> sip, de rompe que soy, ta tampoco anda bien el blustut, pero no me calienta mucho
<danielmato> pero vos sabés que soy testing de corazón
<magu42> jajaja
<danielmato> y sufro de versionitis agudísima
<magu42> lo sé
<magu42> a mi se me pasó hace rato
<danielmato> pero ta, de momento no embromo más
<danielmato> por ahora...
<magu42> tengo linuxes  con hasta 3 años de instalado
<magu42> éste tiene como dos , porque rompi la mother con un rayo
<danielmato> no puedo, no hay forma, de la manera que lo trato me dura 2 o 3 meses máximo
<magu42> sino tenia más
<danielmato> ja ja
<magu42> se me paso la versionitis
<magu42> solo lts o debian
<danielmato> si, esa es la buena, pero vio, por ahora...
<danielmato> tengo un proyecto tremendo entre manos... una woodbook
<magu42> el domingo mientras hacia asado acá en casa , mi cuñado me trajo su note  i5 , y me dijo borrame el w8 y todo , e instalme xubuntu 14.04
<danielmato> o sea una notebook armada en una tabla
<danielmato> biennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
<magu42> ups , estaba escribiendo 
<danielmato> 5 minutos máximo
<magu42> noooo
<magu42> me costó un eg
<danielmato> como no
<magu42> egg
<danielmato> por?
<magu42> el gparted no reconocia lo que había hecho w8
<magu42> muy rarto
<magu42> raro
<danielmato> uhhhhh
<danielmato> es cosa del uefi
<magu42> si
<magu42> al final pude borrar todo el hdd
<danielmato> pero planchaste el disco y a otra cosa no?
<magu42> le quedó bolando
<danielmato> el tema es que el 8 no se apaga, solo suspende
<magu42> con wine para su msoffice  vlc libreoffice
<danielmato> por ahi puede venir el drama
<magu42> y otras cosas utiles
<magu42> pero se ván las horas 
<danielmato> como corresponde
<magu42> descargando
<danielmato> para, pero vos no tenes 14.04?
<magu42> yo???
<magu42> donde?
<danielmato> ahhhh, pense que tenias una con...
<magu42> en el multisystem tegno de todo
<danielmato> ta ta
<magu42> en la pc no
<danielmato> ok
<magu42> en la note xubuntu 14.04
<magu42> pero es muy aburrido
<danielmato> ta, te sirve, te copias lo que hay en usr/cache/apt y mucha cosa anda
<magu42> no le pasa nada nunca
<magu42> ahhh
<danielmato> por lo menos el kernel no tenes que bajarlo (me aburri de los tildes_)
<magu42> va sin tildes
<magu42> je
<danielmato> claro, asi es mas facil
<magu42> ahhh
<magu42> igual estabamos de asado , en cada entrada a casa le mandaba algo
<danielmato> volviendo a la cache, te copias todo de ahi, haces el apt-get update y despues cuando haces el upgrade te ahorraste un monton de tiempo de descarga
<danielmato> hay muchos paquetes que son el mismo
<danielmato> gimp, vlc...
<magu42> el famoso catcher de eduardor , que nadie pudo configurar nunca  jejeje
<danielmato> ojo, tiene que ser la misma arquitectura, no sirve de i386 a amd64
<danielmato> ese mismo
<magu42> por eso , es medio complicado
<magu42> ej
<danielmato> lo unico que yo lo hago a manopla, pendrive de por medio y con sudo nautilus...
<magu42> a mi cuñado le mandé todo 64 , asi lo quiso
<danielmato> o sudo thunar o lo que corresponda
<magu42> yo no tengo nada en 64
<magu42> igual me llevó como dos horas , contado el problema con el formateo que me llevó rato largo
<danielmato> ta, entonces no te salvaba nadie de la descarga
<magu42> nahhh
<danielmato> no es nada
<magu42> y en cada entrada nos serviamos un guisqui
<magu42> o sea 
<danielmato> pa festejar como corresponde
<magu42> no problem
<magu42> jejejeje
<danielmato> bien
<magu42> fué un placer que alquien te diga borrame todo y metele linux
<magu42> ese w8 se arrastra
<danielmato> sip, no hay nada mas lindo, sobre todo cuando te dicen no dejes ni el recovery
<magu42> fué tal cual
<danielmato> genial
<danielmato> bueno, pinto dormir...
<magu42> ok
<magu42> nas danielmato 
<danielmato> nos vemos y o hablamos
<danielmato> nas magu42 
<magu42> yeah
 * magu42 is away: leru leru
#ubuntu-uy 2014-11-27
 * magu42 is back (gone 00:25:31)
<ubuntero25> Hola tengo una consulta
<ubuntero25> necesito dar acceso solo a la red local a una pc con iptables
<ubuntero25> hola
#ubuntu-uy 2014-11-28
<magu42> opa
#ubuntu-uy 2014-11-29
<magu42> sáb nov 29 00:34:16 UYST 2014
<Guest45037> hello
#ubuntu-uy 2015-11-23
 * magu42 is away: ~
<naudy> buenas noches
#ubuntu-uy 2016-11-30
<car> Buenas noches, alguien sabe como solucionar problemas de inestabilidad en la distro 1604 lts ?
